# Lakai's story



## nkbapbt

Many of you have already probably read this in the second trimester forum but I wanted to post here so I could connect with other premie moms.

Well first of all I just want to introduce my son to the world! Lakai Hamilton Kraft was born at 1:50am on November 2, 2008 at the Children's Hospital in Vancouver. He is only 23 weeks and 3 days old..well now 4 days old! Or should I say officially he is a day old! 

He came into this world early for reasons that are still some what unknown, but the main thing is he is fighting every single minute, growing stronger and stronger. 

He weighs 1.63lbs right now and is in great condition aside from some minor things, such as a small now healing cut on his head from the very short birthing process and a bruise on his nose from the same.

I will mention now he was a very easy delivery in most respects, except that they had to induce me which made the labor come on a little faster and stronger than I was prepared for! But it didn't take him very much time to make his way into this world!

Currently he is on a breathing tube and in an incubator but he is actually doing most of his own breathing which is amazing for a premie of his age. He was getting caffine to sitmulate his breathing, but they stopped today because he is doing so well. There is even talk already of taking out his breathing tube! But that might wait and that's fine considering it is helping him and I do not want them doing anything that will stress him out. 

He is also sporting some very cool bandage sunglasses right now because he is under a blue light for jaundice, which is very normal in premies. As the doctor says its "basic house keeping".


He did recieve a blood tranfusion last night but that is also some what basic housekeeping for a premie since they have to take so much blood from testing and because he is not creating his own blood yet, that he become ememic. 

It went perfectly though...of course!

The doctors also say he is and I quote "a dream to work with because he is so easy to care for and has really no health issues beyond being premature". He does have a little bit of a temper like his dad though!

I have to admit beyond the temper thing, right now he is most like myself. He is stubborn, head strong, willful, strong, tough and sets his own rules to how he plans things to go for himself! Did I just admit I am all those things?

Plus he has black hair like me and my nose...even my toes actually.

He will most likely have to remain here until his due date of Feb 18th, 2009. But I have a very strong good feeling he won't stay a day or second longer than he wants too. He just isn't interested in being the average premie, he wants to show everyone what he is made of.

He is most certainly a little fighter!

Oh, about his name...Lakai is a combo of NicoLA and KYle..if you have not already figured it out. And Hamilton is my mom's maiden name and since she has always been the most supportive Grandma to him even before he was born and more so after we could not think of a better way to honor that and her.

Thank you so much Mom for everything you have done and all the love and support you have given me, Kyle and Lakai! 

Thank you also to Ruth for being there through the labor and helping me focus on what I needed to get done. I really don't know what I would have done without you because I was for sure flying blindly...having not yet gone to birthing classes...and or prenatal!

And there is truly no way I could not thank the nurses, Angela and Ahmen for helping us through everything. And Dr. Shand and everything other single doctor and nurse at Children Hospital. It would be impossible to name everyone...there are just so many wonderful caring people who have helped us. An especially deep heartful thank you to the nurses in the NICU, everytime we go into to see Lakai you update us and tell us how wonderful our little warrior is doing. We know everytime we walk out the door to return to the hospital room that we are leaving Lakai in the best hands possible. THANK YOU!


I have to say its funny how I feel about everything. I mean you just never know what your reaction would be in this type of situation maybe because you never see it happening to you...or there is just no way to judge without it actually happening. But I am not scared or even that worried. I know in my heart Lakai is a fighter and he is strong like his mom and dad! And he will be just fine and no one will ever tell him otherwise.

I will admit it can be emotionally trying when I see other moms on the ward where I am staying holding their babies when I cannot hold him. But that day will come sooner than later, sooner than anyone will expect too!

Thank you to everyone who has left kind words and well wishes on my wall, emails and messages. 

Even if I do not always have time to reply please know that every single word means everything. Its beyond comforting to know how many people are pulling for him. And its also nice for me to have a break and the chance to read them all. So please do not think because I cannot always reply that I do not care or I am not paying attention I am. Even after a long day I look forward to reading all the love.

Love Nic, Kyle and our little warrior Lakai Hamilton Kraft!


----------



## Hevz

I'm thinking positive thoughts for baby Lakai and your whole family babe:hugs::hug:


----------



## LuluBee

Wow, what an amazing little boy you have! You must be so proud of your little fighter, it sounds like he gets his strength from his Mummy.

Keep strong and I'm sure your little Lakai will continue to be a little miracle baby. You're all in our thoughts :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

:hug: Keep us updated, hun! Your little boy sounds like such a miracle. I'm sorry if it's been mentioned in another thread somewhere, I've not seen much of you around before... Why did you have to be induced? :hugs:

I'm sure that your little boy will be just fine, and I too suspect he will be home before his due date! He sounds like such a fit and head-strong little one! hehe

Do you have any pictures of your little miracle? We'd love to see if you do! :hug: xx


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations! I hope he continues to do well.. he sounds like a strong little fighter. :hugs:

My daughter Isebelle was born at 24 weeks too, she's now 11 weeks old and has amazed everyone with her strength and how well she is doing. I hope Lakai can do the same. Hang in there hun, I know it's tough having a little one in NICU, and even if there are some days worse than others, try to keep your chin up and focus on that little boy!

:hugs:


----------



## mummymadness

Its really nice Lakai Has such positive strong parents , You seem to have allready slipped in to a lovely Mummy mode :) .
Iam sure your little fighter will soon be in your arms at home :) .

Lots of good luck and cuddles on your journey . xxxx .


----------



## Beltane

What a miracle baby! His name is just beautiful also. I hope that he gets stronger as each day passes. Congrats on your little boy!


----------



## Linzi

What a strong little boy you have there :)

Congrats on the birth of your baby and Ill be thinking of you all :)

xxx


----------



## turbo_mom

oh wow another 24weeker on the board!!! He sounds like a very strong baby especially since they might take him off the ventilator so soon!
My little one was born Nov.12 of last year at 24 weeks and 5 days and was 1lb 8oz. My due date was Feb.28. She had minor problems such as a PDA ligation and laser eye surgery. She now weighs 18 lbs and is a normal and healthy baby. 
I hope things continue to go well and if you have any questions or just want to talk there are a few of us here who can very closely relate and will help in any way we can. :hugs:


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs: sounds like u got ur self a fighter there good luck and i no he will do well


----------



## clairebear

sounds like u have a strong little baby there hun x :hug:


----------



## lousielou

Warmest wishes sweetie. A huge congratulations; your little fighter sounds like an absolute treasure Xx :hugs:


----------



## joeo

Keep us updated thinking of you all x x


----------



## Emma.Gi

Thinking of you all. :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

TashaAndBump said:


> :hug: Keep us updated, hun! Your little boy sounds like such a miracle. I'm sorry if it's been mentioned in another thread somewhere, I've not seen much of you around before... Why did you have to be induced? :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure that your little boy will be just fine, and I too suspect he will be home before his due date! He sounds like such a fit and head-strong little one! hehe
> 
> Do you have any pictures of your little miracle? We'd love to see if you do! :hug: xx

I had to be induced because he was already on his way and I was not getting there fast enough for the doctors. So they induced me to hurry him along. He wanted to come earlier...he just wanted to take his time doing it!

He is a head strong little bum.


----------



## nkbapbt

Here is one really bad picture...I will scan the better ones I have asap..

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1426549_357.jpg


----------



## redberry3

Thank you for updating us!

What an amazing little boy you have, and as you mentioned, he sounds like quite the fighter and will make leaps and bounds to be in his mummy's arms sooner than later.

Such a powerful and moving story.

Keep us posted. 

Thinking of you and your little, beautiful family.

:hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh what a cutie! He is so gorgeous honey and sounds like he's a real head strong little boy who's busy fighting his way to fitness. Thinking of you all :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

And now the bad news comes...Lakai has a Grade 4 (on the low side though) IVH..brain bleed.


----------



## turbo_mom

aww hun :( I hope that they can fix the IVH before it causes any damage. IVH are so common with preemies. I don't have very much advice as Angelynn didn't have any bleeds. But keep your chin up. There's going to be alot of ups and downs and suprises. Keep a journal and take alot of pictures because you will be suprised at how much you will look back on these days.
But just take things one day at a time. :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Some pictures...

Little Lakai

I have been reading more and more about bleeds and the level of the kind he has..and what some of the outcomes have been for other preemies. And frankly the so called problems that they may face? dont bother me..I dont know if I am being a naive twit, but I just dont see them happening. 

I was so scared after the doctor broke the news of the bleed...and then I went to Lakais side and touched my finger to his hand...and he held on to it tighter than he ever has. Almost saying dont listen..Im strong..and I went from almost having a complete emotional break down to feeling this sense of NO! no..no no no! My son is not the average, he is not what the doctors may have some times seem..or read in books...or learned about in school. He is himself, and his outcome will be not be decided by anyone but himself, our love for him...and if I have too..my sheer will to guide him to a healthy life.

Thank you for your offer to vent and talk..I will probably take you up on that at some point. Your daughter is so beautiful by the way, like a butterfly..they start out so exposed and fragile...yet they transform into things of wonder and beauty...doing things that most people cannot even imagine..and are stronger than we ever give them credit for.


----------



## LuluBee

He is so beautiful sweetie, he looks and sounds so strong for someone so small. I am sure with all his strength and that of your family he will be fine. Always in our thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Emma.Gi

He's absolutely gorgeous and he sounds such a strong little boy, keep fighting hard little man!


----------



## Tiff

He is so cute! :cloud9: What a survivor! Don't let the doctors get you down. Maybe it's their way of trying to "worst case senario" to you so you think that they're all miracle workers when Lakai makes it through just fine. Trust your gut.

You guys are in my prayers! I'm rooting for him! :happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Thanks for keeping us updated during this difficult time. We are all thinking of you. He sounds like such a fighter and its so sweet to hear he squeezed your finger. xx


----------



## redberry3

your attitude and sheer loyalty to his progress makes this story so emotional but amazing at the same time. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

He is beautiful.

:hugs:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

He is gorgeous!! And what a little fighter, wishing your lovely little family the very best of luck xXx


----------



## ellasmummy

What a strong little boy you have there. You and your family are in my thoughts. Take Care xxx


----------



## pinkmac85

He sounds like such a miracle!! Such a strong little fighter!!! Keep us updated whenever you can! His name is GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Thank you to everyone for the kind words and well wishes. The support is so important to me and really does help.

We have had some positives today such as his PDA appears to be closed, but they did warn us that it could open again. He also does have a cut on his head that was looked at by a plastic surgeon but they think it will heal on its own.

He looks awesome. And frankly there isn't much change..but what there was, was all positive.

He was off his funky blue light today, which showed what nice colouring his skin has..nice a pink.

The doctor also told us even with the IVH he is doing so well in general. She said she was shocked that he had such a badly graded bleed because the rest of his health issues are minor.

I, on the other hand might be starting to run down a little..I feel very weak and tired. I don't think I am eating very well, which I know I have to fix. Between worrying and pumping, I feel pretty much terrible!

But I will start trying to take better care of myself since I know I have to be strong for Lakai.

They also have upped his feeding of 1cc of breast milk every four hours..to every two!

The doctor did say that even though he does have a Grade IV bleed its not on the serious side and that means its very doubtful he would be strongly affected by it. He could face learning disabilities or possible muscle control issues, but those are what can happen with there being also brain damage/injury. 

She said we will have a better idea of what could be in 2-6 weeks. She also said that babys brains do amazing things and the outcome is really not something you can predict.

They can give us an "idea" but Lakai will pretty much decide the rest.

I don't know what to really make of it all beyond the fact that any baby can or could have these issues..

I cannot wait to hold him! Its honestly the toughest thing in the world. I can't wait to start kangaroo care.

Also our favorite nurse who just started at the hospital is actually able to do primary care, so thats a huge plus for us because we really like her and feel comfortable with her.

I dont have much else to update you guys with right now. Except Lakai peed all over the doctor and his incubator today as well....there is no mistaking he is all boy!

=)


----------



## pinkmac85

Sounds like he is doing very well!!! Make sure you are taking care of yourself to hun, I know its hard at a time like this but you need to make sure you're doing well and keeping up!! I hope you get to hold your son soon, I know it would kill me too!!
Soo glad to hear all is doing well! Take care :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## CeliaM

Thanks for all the updates - you've been in my thoughts. I'm in the Okanagan, and plan to come down to Vancouver (my mom lives there) if baby decides to come early as he well might, so he can have the benefits of Children's Hospital. So maybe we'll cross paths sometime. Your son is just beautiful, and your strong and positive attitude is beautiful as well. Please try to do everything you can to take care of yourself as well - your body has been through a lot.

Many many hugs your way!


----------



## Logiebear

I am thinking of you all hun. Hope you can write his amazing birth story down some day soon, if you haven't already and I have missed it that is lol.

I am so happy he seems to be doing really well and is a fantastic fighter! I hope you get some answers too as to why he needed to be delivered to early hun :hugs:


----------



## VanWest

First Congrats on the birth of your miracle :) My son Noah was born at 29 weeks, but he had IUGR so he was more the size of 26 weeks. He weighed 1lb 15 oz, and had a small bilateral grade I IVH bleed. He spent 67 days in the NICU, and I won't lie it was the worst "roller coaster" ride I have ever been on in my life. Today though he is a healthy 9 month old baby(7 months corrected) and weighs 18lbs!! Like everyone else has said take time to take care of yourself so you don't become ill. I was there 12 hours a day and it caught up with me in the long run. I'm going to keep both of you in my thoughts :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Almost one week old..

:happydance:


----------



## Jenelle

He is amazing!! Great pics, I know you guys will pull through this, his is such a strong little fighter!! 
Thanks for always keeping us updated during this tough time :hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

Oh he is so beautiful, such a little miracle. It sounds like he's doing reallly well honey. Make sure you take care of yourself too xx


----------



## Bearsbaby

Your story is amazing to read and emotional too. Thank you for posting - we're all rooting for you and Lakai! x


----------



## mummymadness

Thank you for the updates hun.
He truely is Adorably cute look at him in them pics awwwwwww :) .

Iam glad to hear the bleed hasnt stopped him progressing well , And remember to try keep your stregth up eating and sleeping too hun . Big hugs to you all . xxxxx .


----------



## lousielou

Those pictures are fantastic hun - he is absolutely beautiful. Glad to hear his bleed improved - please do try to look after youself as well Xx :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

he is a little stunner xxxxxxxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

Thank you for sharing the pictures.. he's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

:rofl: @ him peeing all over the doc! He has a cheeky little boy's character already! haha

I am really impressed at your attitude and the way you are marching on for your little boy. Ignore all the statistics and probabilities and just focus on how LAKAI is doing... He sounds like such a strong little fighter.

I loved your photos, you can see right through the blue light and the tubes / wires, to your beautiful boy. I can't believe the nurse taped up his boy parts to stop him peeing! Isn't that a bit unhealthy?? Can't they fit him with a catheter or something? ... You have such a beautiful, tiny son. Despite his tininess he seems so full of character, and so strong and determined... it has always amazed me, the strength that such tiny babies can have. Congratulations - He is surely a baby to be extra proud of!

Big :hug: and thank you for keeping us updated, and sharing your photo's with us. You take care of yourself (and make sure you're eating and getting enough sleep! ... though I know how hard it is to remember yourself sometimes when your LO one is in the NICU...). Lots of love, :hugs: x


----------



## nkbapbt

Right now I wait, right now I grow,
But soon I will show.
Show the world what a beautiful transformation I have made,
Soon all the memories of my struggle will fade.
Right now I will be strong,
For the journey I am making is long.
But in time you will see,
The perfection which my mom calls &#8220;me&#8221;.
Right now I cannot fly,
But each time you see me, your heart is set on high.
In such a short time I will morph into an unstoppable force, a delicate being full of love and life,
In such a short time we will all but forget these days of strife.
My will is great; my strength is shining inside,
I face each new day, each new set back in stride.
Right now I am in my cocoon; right now I grow,
But soon I will show.
Show the world what a beautiful butterfly I have grown into,
And I will make it home to you.

I love you Lakai, love Mom.


----------



## KandKsMama

He is beautiful and such a little fighter.


----------



## TashaAndBump

nkbapbt said:


> Right now I wait, right now I grow,
> But soon I will show.
> Show the world what a beautiful transformation I have made,
> Soon all the memories of my struggle will fade.
> Right now I will be strong,
> For the journey I am making is long.
> But in time you will see,
> The perfection which my mom calls me.
> Right now I cannot fly,
> But each time you see me, your heart is set on high.
> In such a short time I will morph into an unstoppable force, a delicate being full of love and life,
> In such a short time we will all but forget these days of strife.
> My will is great; my strength is shining inside,
> I face each new day, each new set back in stride.
> Right now I am in my cocoon; right now I grow,
> But soon I will show.
> Show the world what a beautiful butterfly I have grown into,
> And I will make it home to you.
> 
> I love you Lakai, love Mom.

Beautiful. Brought a tear to my eye. =' )


----------



## LuluBee

That's so beautiful, your posts always bring a tear to my eye and I just find it so amazing and wonderful at how strong your little Lakai is. His is such an inspiring story. Love and :hugs: to you all xx


----------



## Frankie

hes beautiful


----------



## happy&healthy

Congrats on the birth of your son! You are both so strong.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hope hes still going strong and your not wearing yourself into the ground. x


----------



## Hevz

Hows little man doing today?:hugs:


----------



## CeliaM

Loved the poem! Sending hugs your way :)


----------



## violet 73

i hope he continues to make improvements . violet xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Nov 9 -

So today was full of up's and down's, as life in the NICU seems to be every day...

Lakai has put on 100 grams of weight thankfully. And was taken off his insulin for his high blood sugar levels, for now. His IV fluids are up to where the doctor wanted them to be, so that is also good and could mean he will not need insulin again.

He is now getting between 4 to 5 cc's of breast milk every two hours, the goal is to get him up to 9cc's every two hours. Well the goal in my mind is to get him breast feeding, but that's probably months and months away.

We also found his heart issues (PDA) is open and closing, so tomorrow they are going to do a repeat heart echo (ultrasound) and if it is open, then they will be performing surgery to clamp and close the PDA. I know the doctor has told us its a simple sugery that they do every day and that they do it about once a day on babies. But not my baby. And its a bit scary to think he will forever have a metal clamp in his heart.

He is also having another head ultrasound tomorrow to see where his bleeding is at, the doctor pushed it forward for us because Tuesday is a holiday. So we will see where we stand with the IHV bleed.

So today was a good and bad day.

And tomorrow is a very busy and important day.

I just wanted to take a second to thank my mom and dad, who undoubtly have been our biggest support system through out this. They have been driving us back and forth to the hospital whenever we want. Getting food into us. To even getting us boxes for our up coming move just next weekend.

Thank you so much Mom and Dad!

Also thank you very much to Ruth, the necklace was beautiful and I will wear it close to my heart. And the scrapbook is awesome, we cannot wait to fill full of baby pictures of lovely Lakai.

And last but never least thank you to everyone who has shown their support and love through out this!

Nov 10 -

This update was in my comments for the Nov 9th update..but just in case...Yesterday was suppose to be a busy day..but instead it was more hurry up and wait. Which is ok..I guess. But I won't lie it gets frustrating. Lakai is getting his surgery but it looks like it will be tomorrow. I have read ALL about it and now feel some what "comfortable" with it happening. Though I will never get use to the idea my baby is being operated on.

He has gained a little more weight today which is good.

He also had a second blood transfusion today which went well. But he also had a "brady" while we were at the hospital but I assume that will have something to do with his PDA.

I have to laugh a little because I found another quirk he and I share..beyond having ticklish feet..Lakai also really dislikes being on his left side. Which I cannot stand either.

Kyle learned how to clean his mouth and moisturize his lips today, which promptly made him start to suck and stick out his tongue.

I cannot wait till he gains some more weight. And gets the lines out of his umbilical cord (well stump now) so I can hold him. Its such an emotional seesaw when one nurse tells you one thing and another tells you another.

Even the doctors do it. I understand why..but it can be frustrating none the less. I totally appreicate the job they are doing, thats for sure!


Nov 11th Update.........


Today was a hard day, for everyone..especially for Lakai. He had his PDA surgery today which went very well. Thankfully! Thank you to Dr. Campbell who performed the surgery. And our nurse Jenny who is awesome and very good about making sure we not only have updates but we know exactly what is going on. I think we are going to ask her to be another one of our primary nurses. She's very good at her job, very careful and caring with Lakai, calling him "our" baby.

Lakai's surgery was about an hour tops, if that. Though I won't lie it felt as if the world stood still once the nurse said "this is where we say goodbye to the parents" just outside the surgery room doors.

Before the surgery Lakai was sucking away on his hand, which I confess I put to his mouth for him a couple of times. He seems to find a lot of comfort in doing it, though later in life I might regret that choice; but for now, whatever he needs to find comfort in ok with me.

He was very active before the surgery which was nice to see, because afterward he was so sedated that it made me pain a lot inside seeing him so still.

His blood sugar is back up again, but Jenny attributed that to the fact they had to stop feedings before the surgery and increased his IV fluids instead. So he was put back on insulin for now. He should start feeding again within a day or two, if not sooner. The way he eats already, it should be sooner. From what I have researched about preemies, 4cc's of breast milk for a 10 day old preemie is quiet a lot.

Both sides of his family love food..so it makes sense!

It was so hard to leave him tonight, mostly because he was not awake from the sedation yet and I wanted to see him more awake before we left. I am not sure what I am going to do when it comes time for me to return to work, I wish I didn't have too. But the fact we are about to sign the papers on our first apartment tomorrow, I have to go back because it wasn't planned for me to be off this soon and I cannot just dump the mortgage payments all on Kyle.

I am sure we will make something work. I am hoping once I can start holding him and later on breast feeding him...I will be able to be off work. Because once I can do one or both of those, it's going to take a tow truck or gale force winds to sweep through the NICU before I will leave. I am not about to miss my bonding experiences with him. That's for sure!

So other than that, that is our update for today.

Thank you everyone for the well wishes and positive thoughts regarding his big surgery today. It worked!


----------



## LuluBee

I'm so glad his surgery went well and he is coming on strong honey :hugs: He sounds like such a little character and is such a beautiful little boy - you must be so very proud of your little Lakai. 

Take care and hope everything goes nice and smoothly for your move :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

glad to hear the surgery went well hun..what a superstar little fighter you have there xx


----------



## redberry3

glad to hear the surgery went well. He is amazing and so are you!!!!!


----------



## sparkswillfly

Glad the surgery went well. You sound so strong! x


----------



## Faerie

Thank you so much for sharing your story, reading through the pages has certainly brought a tear to my eye more than once. Lakai is a fighter, he's showing you his character for later life :) 
I have been told that my baby will probably be born prem, though there's no way of telling how prem, and it's a real help hearing the ins and outs of NICU. I will keep you all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## sue08

Nic you are an amazing woman, I can feel your strength, sending you lots of love and prayers for your family!!


----------



## pinkmac85

Sooooo glad his surgery went well!!
You are such a strong mommy as I am sure so is daddy! You guys must be so proud of the little fighter you have!!!


----------



## mummymadness

Sooo glad to hear his surgery went well hun :) .

Hes sounds like he has a tonne of personality , Best wishes and thoughts to your little family . xxxx .


----------



## lolly101

:hugs: to you all hun...


----------



## KandKsMama

WTG Lakai, glad to hear is doing so well. I am sure with your situation your job will be understanding when you have to leave to cuddle and feed your little man. If not (I know you need the job to pay bills) but then they are not worth your time. Your little man comes first and if they cant understand that they are cruel and heartless people. I hope the time comes soon for you to be able to cuddle and hold him. Keep being so strong mommy, daddy and of course little Lakai.


----------



## Frankie

Really glad to hear surgery went well!!


----------



## Logiebear

So happy the surgery went well hun and you are in my thoughts xxx :hugs:


----------



## Tiff

Was thinking of you both, hope you're doing well. xoxo


----------



## Dani33

Thinking about you alltoo :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Thinking of you and Lakai, hun xx


----------



## FierceAngel

you and baby Lakai are in our prayers everynight

im glad he is getting stronger for you and welldone to the both of you, you are doing such fantastic jobs xxxxx


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hope you are all ok. xxxx


----------



## turbo_mom

hey sorry I have not posted in here yet.
I'm glad his PDA surgery went well. Angelynn had that 2 weeks after she was born and would have died without it. She still has a scar but it's very faint. I can post a picture of it for you tomorrow so you can see what it will look like when Lakai gets bigger :)
You seem very strong and i'm glad to hear things are going so well. 
And about breastfeeding. Because Angelynn was sick for quite a while and on the ventilator for 5 weeks we didn't do breastfeeding until early Jan (2 months later) but Lakai sounds very strong and is putting weight on very nicely. You might be able to do it very soon :) Because he was born so preemie and had to have the PDA ligation they just want to make sure he's ready and that having him out for a cuddle won't stress him out too much. If they start it too soon it could set him back a few days. So it's for the best :) Although I definetely know how you feel waiting for them to say OK. It was a month before I could hold my angel but it felt like a year!! But waiting that much longer made me appreciate it all the more. And it's something I will never ever forget. Everytime I look at pics of our first kangaroo cuddle I get a tear in my eye. You will just appreciate it all that much more when you finally get to hold him :)

Anyways good luck with your move and going back to work. I hope things are OK You're very brave and strong to be thinking about work already. It's been a year for me and i'm still hesitant about going back :)

:hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hope you are all doing well, :hugs:

Keep us updated xxx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Way to go Lakai - what a strong, strong boy you are! :hugs: So glad to hear the surgery went well.

Keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers. :hug:


----------



## pinkmac85

Hope all is well! Haven't seen any updates lately! :hug:


----------



## Frankie

hope hes doing ok x


----------



## pennysbored

:hugs:


----------



## Chris77

Thinking of you and hoping that all is well. :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi does anyone know how lakai and mummy are? I've not seen any updates for ages and am worried, i hope all is ok.


----------



## Hevz

dippy dee said:


> Hi does anyone know how lakai and mummy are? I've not seen any updates for ages and am worried, i hope all is ok.

I so want to be positive but not seen or heared anything since the 12th Nov....starting to feel really concerned now:cry:


Much love to you all:hugs:


----------



## Jenelle

I keep checking back here everytime I log on, hoping for an update... I really hope all is well Hun :hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

I hope little Baby Lakai is doing well, still thinking of you all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## redberry3

Thinking of you! xxxx


----------



## Hevz

Wasn't anyone her text buddy????

I so want to give her some support whatever she may be coping with:hugs:


I'm not on facebook but there's a link to her facebook pics at the beginning of this thread....can anyone here with a facebook account try and contact her or see if there's any updates on her account????


----------



## sparkswillfly

I cant see her profile without being her friend. I hope she is ok.


----------



## redberry3

I tried searching her on FB but nothing came up. Only the picture links, and when I looked at the comments on the pictures all it showed was that the last comment posted was yesterday....worried a little.

Maybe someone in the 2nd tri would know?


----------



## sparkswillfly

I hope its not bad news and shes too upset to come on. I really hope its because shes just busy.


----------



## nkbapbt

Hi everyone....

SORRY! I did not mean to scare anyone or have you worry that something awful happened to us. Lakai and I are both doing well. I have posted over from FB my updates..if you want to read them all or just skip to the end..hehe ..since it's a LOT of reading! Either way we are good. Lakai has had some up's and down's but currently he is stable and doing well.

I will try to come over here more often, I am just so beat by the time I get home I sometimes to forget to do everything. I just finally set up my PC today so I could get off the crappy laptop. And I still have boxes galore to unpack from our move..so you can see how busy I am!

I hope everyone is well. 

Sorry again =)



Nov 13 - 

So today was not a good day...

When we first arrived at the NICU Lakai was surrounded by a lot of nurses preparing to change out his ventilator tube because there was a leak in the old one. It took three doctors to get the second tube down his throat and after it finally went in they had to xray his chest to make sure it was in properly. Which it wasn't, it needed to come out an inch but was otherwise fine.

His lungs are also starting to change there is some signs of chronic lung disease which could mean once he is released from the hospital he could need to be on oxygen for a while or a lot time..


And the worst part? His head ultrasound came back and it sounds like or there is for sure a bleed on the left and right side now...one being a Grade III and the other a Grade IV.

The doctor says its too early to have the neurologist be involved with it. But if there dilation then we will have to talk to them. They are pushing us to remove his life support and let him pass away naturally now. 

Basically I don't overly understand and I am not 100% sure I want too. Because it sounds like there is an even higher risk of disabilities now.

I am just going through this totally scared at the moment.

It's really hard to muddle through my feelings and put any certainly on them. I feel like I am loosing ground on my positivity. But I have to remain strong for Lakai.

I am really longing to hold him now because everyday that goes by it's harder and harder. It's very hard to bond through plastic..even though yes I adore and love him...holding him will be a whole different level of bond.

I never thought having a baby would turn out like this. =(


On some positive side, he has gained weight. His birth weight was 710g and he is currently 785g. So thats good. They plan to start his feedings tonight, starting out at 1cc every four hours. Which is a set back feeding wise, but that is because of the fact he just had surgery.

Hopefully it will increase soon.

And get up the 9cc it should be at.

His morphine was also lowered. And he is recovering nicely from his PDA surgery.

He is my sunshine. I just love him so much.

Nov 14 -

So I have come to the conclusion that there is no real information or stats on 23 weekers...the doctor told us today that there is not many 24 weekers, because so sadly enough most parents decide to not offer ICU support to their 23 weekers. I am not going to get into a huge moral debate and express my feelings about this...other than...I really cannot understand why if there is a chance, why you would not take it.

Anyways...

I feel much better today.

The doctor said that with this other bleed, though it was not seen on the first ultrasound; it is not causing her or the other doctors concern for more chance of disabilities or worse. And that the Grade IV was starting to resolve itself slowly but surely. He will have another ultrasound done in 1-2 weeks and a MRI very soon. We have agreed to let him take part in an MRI study which is better for him because he can stay in an incubator for the MRI while other babies not taking part have to go without their incubators.

Again the doctor said that remarkable things take place within the infant brain..and there is just not very much known about preemie brains or IVH bleeds.

Frankly, I think its case to case basis.

I can tell you this much, my little man and I already have our own things...like when I touch his hand, I stroke his palm very carefully and he squeezes my hand repeatedly. Or I gently tickle his tip toes and then put my hand out for him to kick. And to comfort him I tuck his arms across his chest and hold them there, which sounds restrictive but babies love to be swaddled!

I cannot wait to carry him around every where in a sling.

Nov 22 - 

So our little handsome man is stable, doing awesome, gaining weight...and is pretty much perfect.

According to his nurses and doctors...."All he needs to do is gain weight, eat and grow"

I mentioned in our last update that he has "changes" in his lungs but it could or could not be "chronic lung disease" or a basic infection that is presenting itself like chronic disease.

I do like the doctors at Children's Hospital however I do feel like we are all learning about Lakai and ALL 24 weeker preemies as we go. Which is fine, and gives me even new sense of hope..because there are discoveries to be made....ideas to be broken...

And come on people, if anyone's baby is going to bust through things..it will be ours!

Our little warrior.

Our perfect little man.

Nov 15 -

So yesterday when I called the morning nurse to get our morning update on Lakai's overnight and current condition, she told me that he had a temperature and they thought a possible infection. But they had taken blood, urine and saliva samples for testing. And had started him antibiotics before the results came back, just in case.

He was also getting a blood transfusion due to his red blood cells being low.


On the upside, he was off his insulin and getting 2cc's of breast milk every two hours.

And other than the infection he was stable and doing well.

But in bigger news...When he was born his eyes were fused shut, but yesterday?! He opened them for the first time! His Grandma and Dad saw him do it first, which of course made his proud Daddy cry like a baby...his words not mine! But as soon as I was done in the "pump room" I saw his beautiful eyes for the time...open! It was so amazing, I had a hard time holding back the tears then. But later when I was alone with Lakai, he opened them again and I quickly opened his cocoon to hold his hand and talk to him...I swear he was trying to focus on where the voice was coming from!

I couldn't hold the tears back then.

Nov 16th -

Today was a good day..Lakai's temperature was back to normal and there were no other signs of the infection (which he did have). He is stable and doing great!

He is up to 4cc's at his feedings..so I hope the herbs Im taking will help increase my supply, I have a feeling once he really gets going he will be an eating machine!

Lakai currently weighs..776 grams! 66 more than when he was born! Way to go little mouse!!

They have taken out the line to his umbilical cord which means I could possibly get to hold him in the next few days, but as much as I want to hold him (at this point I would be willing to sell my husband..for the chance..hehe) I also want to make sure he is stable enough for it to happen.

Ruth and his Grandpa were there to visit today. Which was very nice.

This was only the second time Ruth has seen him, because she was sick. So its great she's now better and able to see little Lakai again.

When Kyle just called for our nightly update from the night nurse, she told him he was stable and doing well. However, his blood sugar was up to 9 again...which really worries me because now that his line in the cord is gone. If they need to restart insulin they will need to put an arterial line in or poke him every two hours. I hope that the increased feedings will help to regulate his blood sugar.

I know I have said it before but I cannot express how lucky I feel to have such wonderful support from everyone on here, our families, our friends and most of all my parents!

Tomorrow we are moving into our new apartment. I cannot wait to start painting and decoration Lakai's room. He is going to have the best room any baby could ever ask for!!

Ok...I also cannot wait to start painting the whole house. I have never had a place where I could paint whatever colours I wanted..so it's VERY exciting!

Thanks everyone for the support and love! Nicola, Kyle and Lakai!

x0x0x0x0

So the last few days have been very hectic, mostly Monday was the really busy day we moved all day long. And never made it to see Lakai, which was terrible. I cried most of the night because we had not gone and yet I was still moving in to our new place and couldn't just up and leave. Especially because we had the rental truck..and Eli helping us move. Thank you Eli!

And my mom who got us a great new bed set. Its stunning!

Nov 18th & 19th -

There has not been very much change lately. I suppose no big news is good news. But there are some changes that are happening which are not great and yet they are very typical of micro preemies. He has some negative changes happening in his lungs. He has had "very abnormal" chest xrays which tell that there is some very early indications of chronic lung disease. He is very heavily ventilated and sedated with morphine because of the need for ventilation. He was up to the 70's for oxygen and now is in the 40's so he is jumping all over the place.

He also does not like noise or being handled, so they have decided today to move him and another micro preemie, Emma (23 weeker) into a private room together, away from the very loud and busy main NICU.

Other than that he has been gaining weight, but there was a small loss of 8g's and when every gram helps..that matters.

His infection seems to be doing better and he is almost done his antibiotics.

There is not much else going on right now..

I will keep you guys updated. Sorry for the delay, but we only have one computer set up currently.

Well the last few days have been fairly quiet, Lakai's ventilator was switched to a high frequency oscillating ventilator yesterday.

High Frequency Oscillatory Ventilation (HFOV)

High Frequency Oscillatory Ventilation is characterized by high respiratory rates up to 15 hertz (900 breaths per minute). The rates used vary widely depending upon patient type and disease condition. In HFOV the pressure oscillates around the constant distending pressure (equivalent to the PEEP). Thus gas is pushed into the lung during inspiration, and then pulled out during expiration. HFOV generates very low tidal volumes that are generally less than the dead space of the lung. Tidal volume is dependent on endotrachial tube size, power and hertz. Different mechanisms of gas transfer come into play in HFOV compared to normal mechanical ventilation. It is often used in patients who have hypoxia refractory to normal mechanical ventilation: severe ARDS, ALI and other oxygenation issues that cannot be corrected with conventional ventilation. In some neonatal patients HFOV may be used as the first-line ventilator due to the high susceptibility of the premature infant to lung injury from conventional ventilation.

I must admit I do not like seeing him being shaken like that, even though it is for his own good. I suppose it just looks more agitating then anything else. Which he is. They had to increase his morphine because he is fighting his ventilator. Which would be helpful if he was more ready to come off of it and to be placed on CPAP but currently his lungs are still too premature.

However that being said, there is already some talk about weaning him off the ventilator and making the switch sooner than later.

It's not really funny (yet sort of is) but last night when Kyle called about him, the doctor was telling him that Lakai has a temper and when he is mad he holds his breath. GREAT! He is having enough problems with his breathing...and he is going to hold his breath on top of things because he is pissed off?!

That's my son...(note: I never did that when I was little and didn't get my way...I don't recall at least).

My son. Two words I never thought I would say..he truly is a dream come true, no matter what path he took to get here.

I can't imagine loving him anymore than I do and yet I know there is a world more coming, like a flooding dam about to burst...and it's going to burst the second I get to finally hold him.

I cannot properly explain the amount of agony I feel just sitting there peaking through his little incubator cover, staring at him and then watching the monitors just case my spying on him is stressing him out. Because sometimes too much stimulation from light, sounds and even touching makes his stats going all over the place. Which is not good.

It's an impossible thing to watch your son struggle for life (and yes, he is showing the world what he is made of...) he is still so tiny and fragile and as his mom I just want to hold him. And yet I can't.

It is not natural.

Anyone who is reading this with kids...I know I don't have to tell you this, but cherish the chances you get to hug your kids. Do it more often, do it for me while I cannot hug mine. =)

Chase them down if you have too.

Other than the new ventilator, there isn't much health wise going on with Baby Batman in his new bat cave.

They have taken out his arterial line because it was not being used. They have stopped giving him this yellow IV fluid, which the name is totally escaping me at 2:52 am....Don't ask why I am still up. He was getting Lasix to reduce the fluid in his lungs caused by the BPD.

Which scares me because all my experience with Lasix comes from being around horses, and racehorses..and I have heard some terrible side effects that come from this drug in horses. The doctor did assure me it was not the same in preemies.

His blood sugar is slowly coming down. And he has remained off Insulin for a couple of days solid now, thankfully!!

He is so active, I can't believe it sometimes. He is always moving, kicking, stretching and sometimes having what look like tiny temper tantrums.

He already has quite the little personality forming, he has defendant likes and dislikes..he likes being on his right side over his left, he likes to hold on to things (like his tube, IV, blanket, fingers, anything he can cling too...), he likes to be clean (no dirty diapers) and he lets you know, he likes the peace and quiet, he likes the darkness, he likes to feel confined and he seems to like eating.

Since he is up to his full feeds of 10cc's of breast milk every two hours.

He also likes to hold his breath when things do not go his way. He loves his hands/arms up by his face.

He dislikes well the opposite of most of the things above..clearly!

I must admit I was checking out his hair today, which is getting longer and longer...I think he may have quite the do' by the time he comes home. But anyways...I think his hair might lighter than everyone first thought, while it still looks fairly dark..both Kyle and I noticed that it's lighter than before. Maybe because it is growing..

Another thing is, his eyebrows are fairly light...almost darkish red. I think I may have a red head on my hands after all...Even though I said for so long and so strongly that I did not want a redhead, frankly he can have pink hair with split pea green tips and stripes for all I care now.

I suppose I should go to sleep since it's 3am and I am just starting to get sleepy.

That was a long update for not having very much to update about. I guess I just needed to type.

Thank you to everyone for all the kind wishes, positive thoughts, love and support.

Nic, Kyle, Lakai, Jaeden and Huck.

xo xo xo


I love you Lakai!

Nov 24 - 

Well there is not that much going on. How does that happen when you have a premature baby in the NICU?

I am not really sure however I am certainly not going to ask that question more then that once.

Lakai is has been stable and just doing his thing for the last couple of days. He is nearly TWO pounds, he is a couple of grams shy right now..but I think by the end of the week, if not sooner he will be there. He is on pump continuous feeds as of yesterday because he was having issues keeping his EBM (breast milk) down and had thrown up twice. But has not since they switched the method of feeding him.

He has had all but one IV removed and is now getting morphine orally instead of through the IV line. The doctors were talking about starting to cut back on that today, which is good news.

The RT also said that they have weaned him slightly from his HFOV and they may switch him back to normal vent in the next few days. In order to challenge him to breath more on his own.

I really would like to see his morphine cut back, or stopped...because it supresses breathing but I also do not want to see him in pain or should I say peeved because of the vent. It's a catch 22 situation. You need to keep him calm and there are not that many ways to go about this, but the method to do this..affects his breathing.

You just cannot win.

I am a little excited that they are talking about switching him back to normal vent because the nurse said that could mean we could hold him. Which would be WONDERFUL since I have not yet. And as of Sunday this week...he is a MONTH old. Can you tell how frustrated I am getting?

I, of course do not want to push him either. But studies have shown that babies who get skin to skin contact tend to have reduced stress, less destats and better breathing. Hello..let me hold my son. =)

I do not have much else to report right now.

Nov 26 - 

Well Lakai's head ultrasound was suppose to be done on Monday...but it was finally performed today and there was good news. And some sort of upsetting news...

Let me explain.

As some of you may remember I previously mentioned that Lakai had a bilaterial bleed, a Grade III on his left side and a Grade IV on the right side. It seems that "brain" doctor that we met with today did not see a Grade III bleed at all and thinks there could possibly be a tiny amount of old blood from the right side that may have leaked on to the left side. But there is no Grade III bleed on the left side.

That is my upsetting news because I am clearly some what upset that we have both been so worried about the fact our baby had two very serious bleeds. But I suppose the bottom line is, he only has the Grade IV bleed.

And while it is a serious bleed, it is doing very well. It is starting to resolve itself and while right now we cannot know the outcome, if there will be any resulting damage to the brain because of the blood. We do know that he is not having any dialation or "water on the brain". Both are very good things.

He is just so strong and such a little fighter, I am not sure some times where he gets it from.

I should also mention that the leaking blood does not increase Lakai's chances of having some problems when he is older. Which is good for him. =)

I do not know what else to type at this point, mostly because typing on this old laptop is VERY annoying because the keys stick. And it makes typing almost impossible.

Everything else with Lakai is stable and normal. He is off all his IV's and is at full feedings, with no issues from that.

He is getting some supplements to help him gain weight and grow bigger!

So that is about it for now.


Nov 28 -

Happy Friday everyone!

I do not have a whole lot to write about today. We are struggling with some common preemie issues right now the two biggest being: BPD (chronic lung diease) and poor growth, which is fairly common combined with BPD.

Gen: You asked some questions on my last note, which I did not ignore...I just did not have the answers then for you. I have some now, hopefully I can remember them all! His oxygen is 40% and he having quiet a few destats the last two days *sigh* But its partially because he is so active. By active I mean a bit of a holy terror! He can lift up his bum when he is on his tummy (which is now his favorite position) by pushing his legs into his bed.

So because of his activities his morphine which was dropped yesterday is now back to what it was before. *SIGH*

Regarding switching him to CPAP (I think you asked that?!) the most they are currently toying with is switching him back to the vent he was on before. But not for a few weeks.

He can be on vent for however long he needs but typically if they are not able to start turning it down in say two - three weeks from the last "wean" then that would be when they would start to worry.

So my favorite doctorJenny said that they have been giving him a bit of a rest this week. And they will start to wean him a little next week.

She also said that there is a very small chance that the tube could have some affect on his vocal cords, but at most it would be that his voice could end up hoarse. But aren't husky voices in men typically a good thing? Trying to see the bright side of everything, you have too...or else it will drive you CRAZY!

They do not typically do trechs in preemies unless its a VERY last resort.

I think that was all your questions...ask again if it wasn't because I made a list of them and asked Jenny today. =)

Back to our regular programming....

He is officially 2 grams over 2lbs, at a whopping 909grams! YAY! I thought that was good, but the doctors are a little considered because his growth has flattened out the last week or so. They have added some extra calories via formula and other supplements in order to fatten him up.

I can already see some difference. He feels much more solid when I touch him.

OH how could I forget?! So yesterday when I was spying on him in his little home, I noticed with the way the light was shining in, that he may in fact have some red to his hair. It looks black but the light was either showing some red...or playing tricks with my mind. I guess only time will tell.

=)

Nov 30 - 

Lakai is a month old today...way to go our little warrior.

It has not been an easy month by any means, frankly I am not sure some times how we all made it here. We have had ups and downs...and our current state, just steady and even. Lakai is doing well, stable and growing but his lungs sadly are not showing very much improvement. Which is normal for a preemie so small and early but it is still frustrating. His oxygen is up to 50% today and he is not destating anymore.

I am hoping this is just a period of set back, that the doctor warned us about when we were in the "honeymoon" period when his lungs were still doing well.

I want to write more but I am utterly beat, I can hardly focus right now. I will try again tomorrow.

I hope everyone had a great weekend.


Dec 1 (all up to date now...) - 

Today feels like a gray and bleak day, maybe it's just me or maybe it's just this weather. Gotta love Vancouver! Though I must admit the fog last night was very cool, you could only see the very tops of the buildings downtown poking over the thick heavy layer of fog. The Lions Gate bridge looked a little like pointy cupcakes complete with cherries on the top, poking out of thick fluffy icing like fog.

Lakai is off his HFOV vent and back on regular vent, which is so weird and yet great. Weird because yesterday they were talking like it was WEEKS away, not a mere 24 hours. Things really do change moment to moment in the NICU.

*Note if I miss letters or have bad spelling in this note forgive me, this old laptop of Kyle's is craptastic and the keyboard is shot. I could set up my PC but that just seems to make too much sense!

So lil' monkey Lakai (I have to stop calling him that, he is covered in lanugo (fine hair) but thats perfectly normal for preemies..even some term babies but he is not a monkey...=) ) is pretty much even still. Stable, growing...he is up over 1000 grams but it is a little water weight as well. His sodium is high, but thats again..normal.

How can I use the word normal so much when talking about Lakai and this situation? There is very little normal about it.

I watched him today getting his blood gases done, something that happens a couples times a day..and it's a poke with a needle to his heel. And I could barely watch, you could see him crying even though because of his vent tube you cannot hear him. And it just broke my heart and made me think about how very unnatural this all is. I have been keeping myself going by pretending that what is being done to him is sort of a mechanical version of a womb, but after seeing the heel poke...I was reminded how truly unlike a real womb it is. If he was still inside of me, he wouldn't be on morphine, hooking up to a vent and wouldn't have to suffer things like needles and blood transfusions.

Its impossible to not be angry with your body and yourself in some ways when this happens to you. You can hear and possible agree that "its not your fault" but it was me that was sick. And it was my body that caused all this to happen. Its very hard to not feel guilty, especially when your baby is suffering as a result of it all. I do not mean to sound sorry for myself, because I am sure there are women out there reading this who possibly couldn't have kids or maybe like myself suffered a miscarriage..you feel the same way I am sure. I'm sorry.

I should stray from this subject, I have a feeling it's one that I could dwell on which is not healthy or good for anyone. And it's pretty much a moot point now.

I had to laugh a little today, I bought Lakai burp cloths to be used as little blankets..because they were using face cloths before and they are too rough for my liking. But today he was wrapped up in one like a little burrito. For most babies it may cover their bums for him it's a complete head to toe blanket! Even though he is now 2lbs..he is still so small.

His blood work finally came back and the temperature he had a few nights ago, turned out to be nothing. No infection, thankfully!!

He still remains off his IV's and insulin. He is still getting supplements in his feeds though, but he needs the calories in order to grow big and strong!

Other than that, like the last few updates there is not too much to report!

No news..is good news.....

You have no idea how true those words have become this past month!

24 days till Christmas people....


PS The nurse today mentioned that we MAY be able to hold him as soon as tomorrow...I won't hold my breath though because we have heard that before, numerous times. But here's to hoping Xmas will come early for us and we will finally get to hold our son.


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:
Thank you so much for sharing all your updates with us honey, it was so wonderful reading about your little warrior and had me in tears several times, he is truly a magnificent little fighter and he must get that from his Mum becasue you are incredible to stay so strong during all this - way to go :hugs:
I am sure he will continue to grow and get stronger by the day and I'll be praying your Christmas comes early and you get that precious snuggle with little Lakai.

You're all in our thoughts always :hugs:


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

you are a very strong and inspirational woman. i wish you, your family and little lakai all the best, and i hope you can hold your little warrior very soon.
xxx


----------



## Hevz

Thanks for the updates....sorry if I pestered a bit but I lost a little girl at 24wks and it was something close to my heart and I was desperate to know he was ok.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to you, Lakai and family:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

Thanks for the update, had been wondering how you both were :hugs:


----------



## ALI

Glad to hear you are all doing well and our thoughts are with you .


----------



## pennysbored

I should be helping her keep updated. We are facebook friends, I always know what she is up to...she's a busy lady, and yeah, what a strong woman, huh?
Remind me! I still have baby brain!


----------



## redberry3

Thanks for the updates!!!!! :hugs:
You are very strong woman!!! Your story is so inspiring!


----------



## kateqpr

So glad to hear he's still doing well and progressing. It must be so mentally and emotionally exhausting for you all, but try to look past Christmas and New Year to a point when he'll finally be home with you in his new room!! That time will come and you'll look back on this as a story to tell him when he's older!

Sending lots of love and positivity, from one grey glooming city (London) to another. It sooo doesn't help does it?!

X


----------



## dippy dee

I am so glad to hear you are both ok, i hope you get to hold your little man soon, stay strong xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Hevz said:


> Thanks for the updates....sorry if I pestered a bit but I lost a little girl at 24wks and it was something close to my heart and I was desperate to know he was ok.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:to you, Lakai and family:hug:

You were not pestering! Trust me. Its so nice to be worried about..it shows how much people care. Im so sorry about your little girl, I cannot imagine your pain. =(

Im so sorry. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

pennysbored said:


> I should be helping her keep updated. We are facebook friends, I always know what she is up to...she's a busy lady, and yeah, what a strong woman, huh?
> Remind me! I still have baby brain!

I promise I will try to do it more often now that I have my big ole' PC set up! But you rock for offering...if you see/notice me slip please feel free and SO thanked if you do update for us! :hugs:

GUESS WHAT?

I held Lakai for almost THREE hours for the very first time today! OMG! It was utter heaven. HEAVEN! :happydance::cloud9::happydance:

I was super nervous at first, wow..he is so small..and I was scared of the tube and so on. But we did so well. He did destat twice, but it was because he needed to be suctioned. I could tell the second he started needing it done, besides hearing the difference in his "voice" (breathing and sounds) I could just tell. 

But he was so calm he was on the lowest oxygen yet for most of the cuddle. Skin to skin...heaven!! :cloud9:

I had to utterly shut off my cry reflex...I wanted to so bad. But it kept coming like a blubbering type cry so I fought it back because I did not want to 1. soak him huge elephant sized tears 2. shake him around because I couldn't catch my breath 3...have a running nose!!

I am a little upset at my hubby though...he was taking pics, or trying too. And kept saying the camera was almost of out batteries but it wasn't, he just had it set wrong and the pics came out super dark and you cannot see anything. =(

I hate that! But I cant be too mad.

Kyle has been sick so he has to wait a few more days before he can hold him...so I cannot be too upset. 

I feel like a groupie who just hugged their idol...I dont want to shower because it will wash off his smell, touch...feeling.

So cool! So happy! 

:cloud9:


----------



## nkbapbt

The top two are the newest photos and the bottom one is when he was 11 days old..and had a tube change.

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v400/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1505624_8280.jpg

https://www.facebook.com/photos.php?id=523391637#/photo.php?pid=1486884&id=523391637

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1462616_3181.jpg


----------



## nkbapbt

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1486884_5135.jpg


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh he is gorgeous xx


----------



## Sarah_16x

hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## lousielou

Oh gosh, he is an absolute darling - he's beautiful sweetie. So pleased you got to hold him at last - will that be somethihng you're able to do on a regular basis from now on? Sending you both lots and lots of love Xx


----------



## Hevz

Wow...he looks soooooooo much bigger than the 1st pics we saw:happydance:


....and so alert too:cloud9:


----------



## Hevz

Oops didn't see what you'd wrote as well....wow you held him for 3 hours. that must have been amazing sweetie. I'm soooooooooo pleased for you. I know there's a long road ahead but we're all thinking positive thoughts for you, Lakai and your family[-o&lt;


----------



## sparkswillfly

So pleased you got to hold him. thanks for the updates and the pictures. Hes doing so well. xx


----------



## dippy dee

I am so glad you got to hold him it's amazing isn't it, he is adorable, i hope you can carry on with the skin to skin as i know it helped my lo so much and i hope it will lakai as well.


----------



## diva4180

He's gorgeous sweetie, that's wonderful you got to hold him xx


----------



## Logiebear

He is an absolute darling xxx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh he is such a cutie, so beautiful. I'm so pleased you got to hold him, it'll give you both extra strength over the next few weeks. Hope you get to enjoy more snuggles with little Lakai soon :hugs:


----------



## Frankie

cheers for the update hes doing so well what a fighter


----------



## pennysbored

nkbapbt said:


> pennysbored said:
> 
> 
> I should be helping her keep updated. We are facebook friends, I always know what she is up to...she's a busy lady, and yeah, what a strong woman, huh?
> Remind me! I still have baby brain!
> 
> I promise I will try to do it more often now that I have my big ole' PC set up! But you rock for offering...if you see/notice me slip please feel free and SO thanked if you do update for us! :hugs:Click to expand...

Hey no prob, I just want to help. 
And congrats on holding the little guy, that must have felt so great! 
Big Hugs!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im so glad your little fighter is doing so well. I hope you all have a wonderful christmas and he recovers quickly from the op xxxx

:hug:


----------



## pinkmac85

He is absolutely adorable!! I am sooo happy to hear you got to hold him! What a fighter!!


----------



## MUMOF5

So glad to see that the little guy is doing well. xx


----------



## Jenelle

:cry: He's so perfect!! I am so so so happy that you finally got to hold him. I just know he is going to do GREAT!! :hugs: Thanks for the Update :)


----------



## lolly101

Aww hun he is soo gorgeous... How lovely you got to hold him.... he is such a little fighter, like his Mum... xx


----------



## redberry3

he is very adorable! :hugs: glad all is well and that you finally got to hold the little man!!


----------



## passengerrach

im so glad hes doing well and he looks huge from the 1st pics we saw hope u r all well hun so glad u got to hold him


----------



## turbo_mom

I just finally got caught up on your updates.. wow reading all of that is like reliving Angelynn's NICU journey. It almost brings tears to my eyes and definetely brings back all of my memories and feelings.
So pleased you got to hold him finally. That was hte most life changing and magical experience for me. I too hadn't held Angelynn for a month. It was very tough. But so well worth it.

Lakai is gorgeous and looks like he's doing very well. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you that he'll be home by the end of Jan. THanks for keeping us updated :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Anymore updates on baby lakai? How are you doing?


----------



## pennysbored

I told Nic I'd help keep this updated via cut and pasting her facebook updates, so she could come here and just enjoy herself. I am leaving pictures up to her, though, but I will say that the little guy is looking so awesome! So.......

December 11, 2008 Update 11:40pm
December 9:

Weight: 1070g
Gain: 19g
38 days
Corrected Age: 30 weeks (yay!)

December 10:

Weight 1080g
Gain: 10g
39 days
Corrected Age: 30 weeks 1 day


The last few days have been really good...if not great. I say that with cautious optimism. Yesterday Kyle had his first skin-to-skin with Lakai (pictures in the album "Cuddle Time"), they both did very well. Kyle was so nervous that you could see beads of sweat on his forehead. He really had nothing to be nervous about though, he was so careful and Lakai seemed to really enjoy it.

As did I, seeing my husband..my best friend..holding our son for the first time.

Kyle said "thank you" randomly while holding Lakai, I had to ask "What for?" and he replied "For Lakai"..I really didn't know what to say. "You're welcome" would have been the right choice and yet I was speechless. At first I was over come with emotion because it was so sweet and touching. And then guilt, because saying "you're welcome" felt more like saying "I'm sorry", Im sorry for you being in this situation with me and our son.

Back to the happier stuff...I have to admit I almost cried right along with Kyle when he first held Lakai. It was a very moving moment, Daddy holding his son for the first time. Knowing Kyle had given me to have two cuddles before he held Lakai, because he felt I needed it more than he did.

But clearly he needed just as much as I did. As did Lakai.

Other than that, nothing major happened which is a good thing when you are living your life with your baby in the NICU.

Today...

Weight: 1129g or 2lbs 7.82oz (1175g as of 11:13 pm tonight)
40 days old
Corrected Age: 30 weeks 2 days

I suppose one other major thing did happen yesterday and that was Lakai's latest head ultrasound. And today we received the results. The blood has almost all resolved on it's own, the doctor said there was "great improvement" and it was almost ALL gone. There is no swelling of the ventricles, the blood clot is not causing any issues and is resolving as well (and in only a rare case would it start cause problems at this point). And the best part? Where the blood is resolving there is no damage seen to the brain tissue beneath! Which is very good news..

Not to sound like a pessimist but I won't be holding my breath just yet and yet I still want to jump up and down and yell HOORAY!

The doctor said that it was the best outcome we could have hoped to see due to the past ultrasounds..how could you not be happy when you hear that?!

I also had a great cuddle with him today, we are starting to have a little routine down pat. And every thing is falling into place so smoothly and naturally. I have his "cues" down that's for sure. Like when he starts to wiggle his head around and scrunches his face up like his vent tube suddenly turned into a slice of lemon, means he probably needs to be suctioned or he is not comfortable in his position. If his oxygen starts to dip, he either needs a suction or has been woken up by a sound or a movement. A "shush shush" noise usually brings him back up if its the latter or rocking the glider chair in a different way.

Even his cues in the incubator are pretty clear these days...when he stiffens his arms and legs straight out and his little face turns red, he is over stimulated..either from sound, light or being touched. If he has his eyes open and tries (he doesn't have much eye control right now, though it gets better every day) to see you, he is open for interaction. But even when he does this, it is best to add only one source of stimulation at a time. For example, position your face where he could see you and if he reacts positively to that, then you can add voice stimuli. As preemies age they can handle more stimulation at once but until then it is better for them to have only what they can handle.

I think Lakai has gotten use too and recognizes my voice and his Dad's but he is still easily over stimulated by voices of people he does not hear as much. I assume this because he reacts very differently to our voices, then he will to "strange" voices. Even if it's a nurse or visitor he has seen repeatedly. Don't take it personally, it's just his preemie way and it's temporary!

When he makes fists, or a stop hand signal up by his face..chances are he is also over stimulated unless he is asleep and its just an involuntary movement.

It's very VERY easy to over stimulate preemies and I won't lie at first it did hurt my feelings. But the more you really think about it and consider the fact he has a very immature nervous system, you realize its not about you. It's not personal. And you need to respect that fact by giving him time to recover and "alone time".

Our skin-to-skin normally consists of him being awake for the beginning, which is when he tries really hard to look at me and usually sucks on his tube for a little bit. Today he was sticking his tongue out and licking my chest. I tried to explain to him that he was too young yet to start breast feeding and that wasn't really how you did it any ways. He still kept licking me..silly baby!

I guess his "Got Boob" onesie is fitting (or will be..) after all...sorry Grandma! I know you don't love that piece of clothing =)

It's amazing what a little or should I say big personality he has already. I think in some ways its lucky that I get to see so early what an amazing little person he is becoming and yet don't think I wouldn't have kept him inside my tummy longer given the choice.

In other news..I talked to another preemie mom today, in the pump room of course. I should say right now, I never thought I would be holding conversations with other people in person whist pumping breast milk. Then again I never thought I would have a baby. Or be in this situation. So it's fairly safe to say that I truly believe anything and everything will and does happen, especially when you least except it.

Any ways..the other mom and I talked about what a hard situation it is to be in and how much we grieved the loss of our pregnancies even though yes, we did have wonderful babies from it all. The grief is a very normal thing to feel for preemie moms. It's very common to grieve for the things you lost such as baby showers, baby announcements, belly casts, your birth plan and so on.

While yes, we may still get these things as preemie moms. I think it's safe to say for some things are put on "pause" because we are scared the very worst may happen and we almost distance ourselves from the attachment of these sacred baby rituals. Some moms (and dads) may even distance themselves emotionally from their baby's for this same reason.

And some of these things we just will never get to do, such as the belly casts..and belly photos.

And yet some how it probably makes us better parents. I hope so....?

It was nice to talk to someone who is going through the same situation and having the same feelings as I am. But my heart went out to her after she asked "How long have you been doing this for?" (in regards to pumping.. but really asking how long have you been here in the NICU) and I said 40 days...you could see the disappointment of reality in her face. Not for me, but for herself. Like she knew that she would be in my shoes in a few weeks...deep into the routine of having your baby in the NICU.

I think we all hold on to the secret hope, that our baby will be the one to over come all the odds and break out of the NICU long before their due dates. Or even a couple of weeks early would be nice. Heck I think most of us would throw parties if it happened days early.

We just called to do our nightly check up on Lakai and all is well. His blood gas was so good that they turned down his vent settings. And they plan to start weaning him from his vent tomorrow and the days to come. Plus his morphine is being weaned every second day as well.

On other news...I still have not settled on a nursery colour, which is really frustrating because I know we need to get it done soon because he is 10 weeks away from his due date, which means around when he would be coming home!

So it's something we need to decide on soon.

One thing I have decided is what nursery furniture I want. And while yes I know some of you might be thinking "you don't/won't need a crib for awhile yet or you may not even need a change table" the thing is..I haven't been able to enjoy many of the normal pregnancy things. Like I mentioned above. But having a beautiful nursery complete with all the trimmings is something I can do. I guess it just something I "need" to do.

Here's what I have picked...

Crib:

From TJ's Kids in Vancouver (Babies R' Us has it too..but TJ's costs less and is the same crib!)
Chelsea Stages Crib - Cognac

https://www.tjskids.com/cart.asp?wh...rand=0&expand=categories&pagesize=5&item=4714

Change Table:

Congac colour as well.

https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=2773593&cp=2583017&parentPage=family

Very nice.

Anyways...that's all I have to update with right now.

Thank you to everyone for all the wonderful support and good wishes! We appreicate it all so much! And it's working like a charm!


----------



## LuluBee

I'm so pleased Lakai is doing so well honey. it must be wonderful for you and Kyle to see him getting stornger and both be able to spend snuggle time with him.

I love the nursery furniture, it looks gorgeous, can't wait to see your nursery all decorated and ready for Lakai to come home to :hugs:


----------



## nkbapbt

Thank you Penny! =)

Here's some recent pics!

https://photos-d.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v807/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1553603_7292.jpg

https://photos-b.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v807/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1553601_6792.jpg

https://photos-e.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v807/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1560228_1167.jpg

Today...Can you BELIEVE the difference?! WOW!

https://photos-a.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v1204/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1569816_494.jpg

Just a refresher..

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v376/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1441801_904.jpg

Jazz hands..

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1204/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1567093_9953.jpg


----------



## Jenelle

Oh wow!! what a huge change... just look at the difference in his legs, arms and face. He looks like he is doing great, what a cutie!


----------



## turbo_mom

it's so nice to read your updates hun. You definetely go way more in depth than I did when I had Angelynn in there. You are a very strong mom and you are doing so well. 
I love seeing those pics of lakai he is doing fabulous!! Looks like he's turning into a little chubber :D He's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Oh wow he is coming on leaps in bounds isn't he! Your nursery furniture is gorgeous - I would love to see a pic once you have finished the nursery? 

I'm so pleased to hear he is doing so well - fabulous news that the bleed on his brain seems to be resolving itself. He is a true miracle baby. Beautiful to see...

Lots of love,

Take care of yourself!

TnB xx :hugs:

PS: Thank you Penny for keeping us updated x


----------



## kateqpr

i LOVE the jazz hands pic!!!

And God doesn't he look like you. So glad you're all doing so well. What an inspiration you're turning out to be.

X


----------



## AnnaBanana9

So wonderful to hear of Lakai's progress, and delighted to hear that both you and Kyle have now had cuddles with him :hugs:

Lakai is thriving and looking so very handsome - he looks so much like you!

Love to you all.
x


----------



## LuluBee

:hugs: he looks so gorgeous you must be so proud of him, can't believe how much he's grown. He's doing so well honey xxxx


----------



## dippy dee

wow he's doing amazing, he takes after his amazing mommy,
Thankyou penny for keeping us updated, i worry if not.


----------



## sparkswillfly

Thanks for the pics. Hes doing so well. You can see such a difference.


----------



## Angelface

lovely pics hun x glad lakai is doing so well x


----------



## nkbapbt

Dec 17 - 

So if you missed my status update from yesterday..I am "sort of sick" meaning I had a fever two nights ago and I hurt all over. I feel pretty ok today, my throat slightly hurts but it has since going into the NICU with Lakai because it is just so dry in there. Otherwise I just hurt all over, but nothing else. But never the less I have stayed away from the NICU just to be on the safe side. I won't talk about it much, because its utterly KILLING me to not be able to visit Lakai.

Weight: 1245g

Dec 17 -

Today Lakai was on SiPAP for three hours today, but had to return to conventional ventilation because his lungs were deflating too much. It's not an exact science and sadly they do not know if it will work until they try it. So three hours is a good start and they plan to try again next week.

Other than that change, nothing else has been happening. He is gaining weight and getting stronger.

I cannot wait to see him again. I miss him more than I can even explain. It hurts how much it is.

I love you stinky baby! =)

Infant Flow® SiPAP


CPAP Therapy

CPAP therapy should deliver a constant, stable pressure to the infant's airways, facilitating restoration of FRC and correction of hypoxemia. Infant Flow®, with its unique, patented generator design delivers stable, non-invasive CPAP therapy in harmony with the infant's own respiratory efforts by using Fluidic Flip technology and the Coanda Effect. Infant Flow® has revolutionized the care of infants with respiratory disease, and is recognized the world over as a way to provide gentle and effective non-invasive respiratory support. The evolution of Infant Flow continues with the Infant Flow® SiPAP.


----------



## nkbapbt

It's official as of 12:19am on December 21, 08 (Also Lakai's Grandma's birthday)...that our little Batman has DOUBLED his birth weight!

He now weighs a WHOPPING............

3lbs 2.08oz
1420g


Corrected Age: 31 weeks 5 days


HAPPY BIRTHDAY GRANDMA BROWN

Sorry there has not been an update lately, it's not because I have lost interest or plan to stop updating everyone just because Lakai is doing so well. It is mostly because I have been hell bent on painting and setting up the house..to the point we have been painting until 2am for the last few nights. I know how nuts that is, but I am one of those anal people who have to finish things like painting, I just CANNOT leave it half done. I'm nuts that way.

We have almost completed the living room, the accent wall just needs one more coat. Which we need to go buy another quart for, because there wasn't enough the first time around. And of course tonight in the middle of a lovely snow storm when I dragged Kyle to get more paint, Home Depot was closed...and then when we went to Walmart (to start and finish (almost) our Christmas shopping) and noticed they carried the same paint colour but of course the paint mixer was "out of order"! BAH HUM BUG!!

But we did get some things for Lakai (pictures in my gallery)...one is a tummy time blanket because some preemies dislike tummy time and this blanket has a built in pillow for support, which will be a good thing for him. And a play gym/mat that I had to buy since it grows with him and its called "Miracles and Milestones"!

I suppose you guys are all wondering how Lakai is? He is great!

I finally got to see him yesterday for the first time in three days and it was sheer heaven. Ok maybe today was heaven since I held him for three hours and he did better during this cuddle than he ever has. Not one destat, very few dips in his o2. Which is a first! He didn't even dip or destat when he clearly needed a suction. He was just content and sleeping away. I think he may just have missed me as much as I missed him =)

He is doing really well. He is growing and just hanging out pretty much.

His roommate has changed today, the baby who was in there before has moved again due to be very ill. And now there is a full term baby in there, who is suffering from seizures. I think Lakai is a little overwhelmed by the move because this baby cries, a lot. Which is totally understandable because of her condition, but I selfishly wonder how this change will affect Lakai. He likes his peace and quiet.

We bought him some little preemie onesies yesterday and I held them up to him today while I was holding him. And you know what? I think he may not wear them if they do not let us put them on him quickly. I am not complaining!

I must say it was pretty cool...the NICU had Santa come around and they took pictures of Lakai (in his house of course) with Santa and gave us a photo. It was so nice. Plus someone (I have to assume a baby who once stayed at the NICU because it was from a 1 year old Santa to the baby in P3, gave Lakai a Christmas present. It was just at our spot when we went in. It is a onesie, a teething toy and a blue flannel receiving blanket. How awesome is that?

I think that is all for now.

Enjoy the snow. And check out the few new pics!

Nic & Lakai










Lakai wants everyone to help him welcome Nevaeh into this world! Who's mommy is my Dad & Mom's friend. It's her first baby too! And she is utterly stunning and perfect =)


Christmas Update -

Sorry its been so long since our last update...

Things have been going fairly well. On the 24th they decided to try Lakai on the CPAP again, he was doing very well for the first little while even though he sounded very hoarse (his cry). He slowly started working very hard due to a swollen upper airway and strider. And at 3am on the 25th they put him back on his old ventilator. They did try steroids and other meds to reduce the swelling but it was not enough of a push to reduce the swelling. Thankfully though this "failure" is not due to his lungs being not ready or to sick to make the move. It feels more like a complication than an actual problem.

In the next week they will try again but this time in the OR with a throat doctor ENT to assess his airway and see what might work best for a successful move to CPAP.

Right now he is doing great, stable and happy. He is on room air and the lowest level of ventilator support, he is doing most of the work breathing wise.

He did loose a little bit of weight because of the switch to CPAP but has already put it back on, so its nothing to worry about.

He does currently have a bladder infection and is on antibiotics.

The nurse also informed us that his "smiles" are not a result of gas but are true smiles because something tickles his fancy. You have no idea how cool that is, because he smiles almost every time I talk to him. He found me saying that his dad was going to sleep while holding him especially funny because he smiled every time I said "sleepy".

Santa was very good to him and he got tons of cool stuff. Even his own stocking and more tree decorations than we could ever need! Thank you everyone!

Ruth got him the coolest onesie that says "AB/CD" on the front..like AC/DC! And a cute little reindeer for the tree.

His Grandma also bought him the crib he wanted and a great mattress for lots of good nights of sleeping (fingers crossed!). (I am going to probably get the change table today, when we pick up the crib..)

His Auntie Dana got us a gift card for Babies R' Us because we couldn't decide what to get...the whole store was not an option! hehe.

And his Grandma Kraft got him a little fuzzy neon green teddy bear. Lakai may need sunglasses when he cuddles with it! Just kidding! =)

Thank you Leah and Kris for the great outfits!!

And Michelle and Jer too!

His Auntie Dana came to visit him for the first time on the 26th and I could tell the hospital was making her nervous. But she visited and joked that he was ugly..and hairy..JOKED! Meanie Aunt.

It was a great Christmas all around.

And even though Lakai did not make the move to CPAP yet, I have total faith that once this upper air way swelling is handled that he will make the move!

Which he will love, because that means no more tube!

On other news, his nursery is fully painted.

And I think he has blue eyes!

Happy New Years everyone, sorry again for the delayed update.

Love Lakai, Nic and Kyle.

PS Thank you Shayla and Mike for the wonderful Secret Santa presents.
And to my SS I sent your present TWO weeks ago, and I know you have not received it yet....Please post when you do on Hugabull...ITS COMING!!!!



Huge thank you to Kristen...for two things...one for the wonderful thing you did with Loki's Toy Drive, I was wondering if you would mind me writing an article about it to send to some local papers to show what real Pittie owners are like?

And two...for your future hubby's dad playing Santa for Lakai first picture with Santa. That meant the world to us and every other parent in the NICU Im sure.

Your family has such huge hearts! Bless you!

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1648/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1616512_3011.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1648/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1616527_5706.jpg

Three pounder pics

SiPap Pics

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1840/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1579568_6884.jpg


----------



## Hevz

Wow....what a big boy. Well done to both you and Lakai:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Love the pics by the way:cloud9:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Hes doing so well. Lovely pics! Thanks for the updates when your so busy xx


----------



## LuluBee

Oh he is doing so well and looks just adorable in your pictures. I'm so pleased everything is going well and thank you for the updates, he is a real fighter and I'm sure it won't be too long now before he his on his way home to his nursery :hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Brilliant! He is doing stunningly! Thanks so much for the update. Your little prince, Lakai is always in my thougths and prayers. 

All my best xx


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Lakai is doing so well! Thank you so much for the updates Nic.

He is growing so fast, and is SO handsome - just love the photos! :hug: to you all.


----------



## Eoz

Hi hun have just read your story.What a journey you have been on.Your handsome little man is doing so well.Hugs to you all xxx


----------



## ALI

Happy New Year, albeit a few hours early, to you Nic, Kyle and your family, and in fact everyone on babybump (special mention to Wobbles and Stircrazy for setting up such an invaluable site).

we wish you a properous New year, and believe it but your little prince Lakai will be home before you know it.

all the best from Alasdair Samantha and our little Piglet Charlotte.


----------



## pennysbored

:hugs:


----------



## juliespencer9

how are things going now hun? x


----------



## nataliecn

he looks so great!! i can't believe how big he's getting now!!
and it's so nice to hear how good he's doing!! :)


----------



## baby D

such a big boy now! adorable xx


----------



## Lilaala

Where to start! I just stayed up over an hour past when I had to be in bed, looked at all your pictures, read all your updates, and had to stop myself from bursting into tears more than once! I don't think there are words I can say for how amazing, beautiful, and wonderful you, your son, your man, and all your support are! He looks just wonderful and you are absolutely radiating with love in all your pictures, it's stunningly beautiful and I'm humbled by all of this.

Will be checking in for updates often, will keep you and your little one in my thoughts, wishing you well and for Lakai to keep surpassing all his amazing accomplishments to date.

:hug:


----------



## dippy dee

Hi sweetie how are you? How's your little man, love to you all xx


----------



## nkbapbt

Updates...I am going to save time (like usual) and just cut and paste from my Facebook! 

Weight: 1709 (almost 1000g more than his birth weight!) 3lbs 12.28oz
Age: 61 days
Corrected Age: 33 weeks and 2 days

A few days ago I held Lakai like you would any baby, cradled in my arms so I could see his perfect little face. It went very well. I decided to do this because skin-to-skin was a little iffy the last few times because I was cooking him like a hot crossed bun against my chest..toasting him up too much.

And yesterday Kyle was able to hold him the same way, which was neat for Kyle as well. I think he prefers it, but Lakai had a harder time with his destating that day. But he did do the most perfect little smile for us, it was unbelievable. It probably was the most true smile we have seen him do yet, it melted our hearts! And of course brought his dad to tears =)

Today Jakob (my half brother and Lakai's uncle) came to visit Lakai for the very first time. It was pretty neat, he couldn't get over how small he was. And he said he was much cuter than he would have thought! I think I saw some tears welling up in his eyes when he first saw him too.]

Jakob asked a ton of questions about all the medical stuff and tried his best to not be too loud while hoping Lakai would wake up so he could see his eyes open.

Matthew (my nephew) also came in, but it was the most brief visit to date. He looked at him, went around his incubator and left. I think it was too much for him.

He is still on antibiotics for his UTI but will stop on Saturday and that means his horrible looking scalp IV will be removed (thankfully!).

He has a very big day ahead of him tomorrow they have been preparing him all day and tonight for extubation by giving him steroids to reduce the swelling in his upper airway. And giving him caffeine for his lungs. The extubation will be taking place in the OR because the ENT (throat doctor) will be looking down his throat with a very tiny camera to check for numerous things that could be causing this swelling. The plan is to have him put on CPAP again if the ENT feels the swelling is not so damaging that it could cause him to not be successful on CPAP. But if the swelling is bad or they think there is other reason for concern they will put him back on to the conventional ventilator. And either try something differently or wait until he basically outgrows the swelling.

I really hope that everything works out this time because the only thing holding him back from being on CPAP is this swelling.

Right now the vent he is on is doing barely any work for him..he is on a PEEP of 5...21-24% o2 and a mode that just keeps his lungs from completely deflating.

Maybe third times the charm?

Also he has graduated from incubator to a "big boy" bed (crib) because he is just too hot in the incubator! I dont know why but it feels like such a huge step forward! No more plastic dome home!

I should get myself to bed...we have a big day ahead of us. And I just spent two hours putting together a play yard/change table/bassinet combo thingy..a bassinet...a vibrating soothing chair...

Which brings me to the fact that a few nights ago..I put his BEAUTIFUL crib together in the living room and once I got it all done, we rolled it to his room. And of course? It was too big to fit through his bedroom door! I was SOO mad. We had to take it apart to fit it in...thankfully it not completely apart..but still!

Thanks to everyone who offered their opinions on the nursery decals...stay tuned for the final picks! But you will have to wait for the finished nursery to see what we decided on, or should I say...I decided on..hehe.

I hope everyone had a very Happy New Year!

Love Lakai and Nic

PS Congrats to Penny, Matt and BETTY! Penny gave birth to her stunning baby girl early on Dec 26th..which is so odd because we were due around the same time. And we met through a baby forum..and we both live here in Vancouver..anyways...Congrats to the new Christmas baby! And the happy new Mommy and Dad of course! =)

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1936/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1652992_3577.jpg

*The Un-Update...
06 January 2009 at 03:16*

I do not really want to write this update..I do so with huge tears welling up in my eyes so my typing may be off, sorry.

Before I go any further, Lakai is ok. No need to worry.

It's 2:43 am and Lakai was just re-intubated after being on CPAP for the third time since noon yesterday (Jan 5th). He had the ENT (throat doctor) check him out in the OR and the results were as follows...tracheomalacia (basically a floppy trach), a paralyzed left vocal cord (probably due to his early PDA surgery which we were informed was a risk) and a third thing, which honestly at this point I just cannot remember what it was...but the doctor said it was a small mass that shouldn't "be an issue". Granuloma..that was the third thing.

The doctor said that the vocal cord could get better..

But the floppy trach thing does worry be deeply. I typed it into "google" and all these sites about kids with tracheotomies popped up, which for some reason was something I researched a few weeks into this roller coaster..for no real reason. I just kept reading..

The internet is truly a dangerous thing sometimes, as is the mind.

How does such a perfectly presented wrapping have such issues inside?

Honestly at this point I am just drained. I spent two days at home before yesterday (Jan 5th) asleep and sick with mastitis, which is not fun. Just trust me, don't look it up.. if you do not know what is! It has to do with milk..and breasts..enough said.

I don't know where to pull the strength from to do this again, every time he fails it makes you wonder..makes your mind travel off into places you do not want it. Its impossible to not ask "will he ever get off this damn thing" as his dad asked after hearing he was back on the old vent.

I know the doctors say that the old vent is better then him failing on CPAP, but there is something about it that just makes it seem so horrible. Maybe its the fact that we feel so trapped by it. Like we are in a vicious circle and will never get out or off it!

How does his floppy trach heal if he has to be vented for longer...it caused this condition in the first place (most likely)?

But how do you get off the vent if he cannot tire himself to the point being unable to breath properly on CPAP?

I doubt I will ever be able to sleep until I know everything is ok past 3:30am with him around...because he always does this type of thing really early in the morning, but never after 3am.

I just want him home. I want to be able to walk into his room and see him in there...not in a crib in the NICU..on the same vent (that I utterly HATE right now). I just want to feel some normality out of what is suppose to be such a joyous time in ones life.

Right now all I feel is the tears stinging my cheeks, my nose getting stuffed up, a lump growing in my throat and my heart bursting with love.
*
Sunshine clouded by the storm...*

I meant to mention this a few days ago but somehow it was lost in translation.....Last Friday when Lakai was suppose to receive his extubation but was bumped, I stayed with him while Kyle went to wish his friend a Happy Birthday (Happy belated B-day Jeremy!). He was VERY awake for most of our visit, Lakai not Kyle or Jer. =) And I was talking to him, saying my normal things like "Aren't you handsome?", "Heey/Helllloooooo/Hiiiiiiii Bud.." "I love you"..and he was sort of just watching me. Or trying too, it's pretty hard to focus on one thing let alone a talking person when you are not suppose to be seeing anything yet.

But anyways..

When I got to "I love you" he broke into this HUGE smile..I mean the kind babies have when they just see their missing parent after they return from being absent, or when something really wonderful happens to them. His tongue sort of curled back in his wide open grinning little mouth, his cheeks went all "chipmunk" like mine do when I smile (hence why I rarely smile with my teeth showing!) and his eyes went all swinty like his dads do..or mine do because my/our huge nut smugglers poof out like we are packing walnuts!

All silliness aside, it was the single best moment of my life. Sorry Kyle, I love you...but you will understand when it happens to you! =) I love you! It's just different some how and any parent can understand that. And knows why it's not really offensive to say "single best moment"..because this moment is just "different".

I, of course starting crying..almost whaling...almost! He continued to smile at other random things I said but the smile was not the same. He didn't light up the same way..he still shone! But it just felt different, the timing was off.

Who knew complete love resides in a smile?

=)

*Top Ten Reason Lakai is going to be Trouble!!*

:happydance:

10. He decided to make a very early appearance into this world despite all efforts to keep him where he belonged for a few more months..

9. He has never not been able to eat (which is amazing since he shouldn't be eating for another 3 months..)..unless the doctors nixed his feeds due to it interfering with another procedure going on. Food gives him fuel to kick up a fuss!

8. He has to wear taped on mittens or be "straight jacketed" by a blanket in order to keep his "busy boy hands" under control.

7. He can wiggle out of the best straight jacket'ing effort by the craftiest of nurses.

6. Sometimes instead of smiling he snears..and grasps his hands together..you know that's never a GOOD sign!

5. He rebels against authority, be it trying to help with suctioning by grabbing the suction...or by pooping and pooping..sometimes with such force it flies..just because you lifted his legs to pull out his dirty diaper!

4. He wears an ankle bracelet (ALREADY!) that beeps if he removes it....bad news bear!

3. He has already begun shaving his head.

2. When his nurse today said that "he needed to keep his hands off his tube" he rolled his eyes at her not once but TWICE!

And the number ONE reason Lakai is trouble..

Today when the doctor was talking to me, he was "asleep" in my arms for a cuddle. We never heard a peep from him, he never made any faces or moved beyond breathing. And yet when she said "we would like to think we are on our own schedules, the truth is we are on HIS"...Lakai broke out in this devilish little grin without opening his eyes fully..just letting us know he wasn't sleeping..and we are NOT in charge! The doctor just patted me on the shoulder and gave me her sympathies because I was going to be in trouble with this one!

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-sf2p/v651/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1691736_9953.jpg

*And then there was clothes...
14 January 2009 at 01:38*

Firstly sorry it's taken me this long to update, I think I have been sucked into the vortex of "things staying the same". But I think I can say with baited breath that things are finally again moving forward.

Lakai was weighing in at 1990g's this morning but I am sure after his milk fest through out the day that he has gained some weight.

He has remained on SiPap (Look here for a very good explanation about SiPap/CPap/BiPap https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Positive_airway_pressure) for almost 48 hours now. Maintaining his oxygen at room air, so what you and I breath every day (21%) which is awesome! He is getting two pressures with the mode he is on currently. Help to breath in and out basically would be the simplest way to explain it.

If you are wondering..if you keep up with his updates..he was not actually suppose to be extubated again until sometime next week, if that. But two nights ago at 3am the RT (respiration therapist) retaped his tube to the bar across his mouth holding the tube in place. And a few minutes later, Ivy his nurse heard a "pop" and noticed his bar was lose and the tape was off. Everyone says he was asleep at the time, however I tend to believe he was actually blowing on the tape and maneuvering his tongue around the tape and bar to loosen it.

You know there could be some truth to that when almost everyone who comes to see him flying on his new SiPap machine because they are rooting for him says "Did he self extubated AGAIN?!"

What a bum.

I must say this week has been a lot of ups. I would love to think this is the break in the storm finally, they talk about this phenomenon in the NICU like you might a mythological creature..or maybe a ghost..some believe it, some see it and sadly some never do.

Our latest roommate is believing and seeing it as soon as tomorrow! She and her son Cole are being transferred to Lions Gate here in North Vancouver, where we hope to follow one day very soon. Cole has been a superstar since he joined us in our little room. I am so happy for his family and him!

So...other new things?

Let's see...

Lakai is now wearing clothes. I know how silly that seems to be excited about, let alone title a note with. But it is exciting! Its so neat to see him wearing things we have bought him..although the pictures today that I posted he is wearing hospital issued because the onesies I took him were not washed in time to make the photo op.

Last night I was able to hold him for two hours..mostly because he was one angry little man. He is able to finally attempt to make sound..I say attempt because he isn't really making very much noise at all, no matter how much effort he puts into it. He is so hoarse from the tube being down his throat so long, but also he has swelling and has stridor. And possibly his paralyzed vocal cord could play some what into his current sound issues, but I am told it will get better. Which really makes me happy because I keep having flashes of fear that when he comes home, that I will not be able to hear him at night when we are sleeping and he cries.

I have already started to price out the motion detecting baby monitors that have a pad that lays under the baby and rings off when the baby moves. I think that would be a good device to have with a hoarse baby..ok with ANY baby!

Anyways..enough about the close future.

Today when I went to see my little warrior, he looked awesome. So chubby and pink. He is not working too hard on SiPap and his blood gases are "wonderful" as the doctor says. As they were last night and continue to be through out the night.

I was able to hold him again, mostly because again..he was upset and having a major temper tantrum. Once we were cuddling though, he stayed calm and steady for three hours. I only decided to put him back to bed because I had to pump..I cannot wait to be able to breast feed so I can cut back on being plugged in!

Once we did put him back to bed, he started (of course) freaking out again. I stayed long enough to change his diaper and calm him down a little. But I couldn't hold off any longer. When I came back he was still semi upset. And so Jill our nurse (who I want to point out owns a pittie and is a part of the pittie forum I post on) mentioned it looked like he was "rooting" (basically looking for the nipple). Sure enough he was. She thinks he is ready to breast feed now, but he can't go there until he is low flow..so he is a few steps behind doing that yet.

But we will get there.

So instead of the real boob..we did give him some breast milk via a very small syringe and a couple of a drops on to his purple boob...or his soother.

He loved that. He was sucking so hard, you could actually hear him! I have a feeling now though, he will now expect breast milk every time. Thankfully it was on way to settle him.

Well I think that covers almost everything...

Except if you have noticed me calling Lakai "Lucky" lately it is because one of his new primary nurses Doug calls him that, mostly due to his accent it probably just sounds that way. But either way, it fits. I have a feeling it will stick around for some time!

Also while we are on nurses..we have two other new primary nurses besides Doug (and our original primary Kathrin) who actually asked if they could be Lakai's primaries. Which is pretty nice and makes you sure feel good. Its so nice to have people want to follow your baby through out their stay at the hospital. They said they had grown fond of him. How could we say no?

He is truly in the best place he could be.


He is still on SiPap..its been over a week now and doing awesome! 

Some different pictures..(the ones where he has no breathing tubes on is because they take them off twice a day to check him over and weigh him, and we just happen to catch them doing so. And got some pictures..even if they are fuzzy!)


Before the move to Sipap

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1936/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1716577_3237.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720361_6822.jpg

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720362_7035.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720364_7445.jpg

Smiles!

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720366_7866.jpg

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720368_8280.jpg

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720370_8707.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720373_9334.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2126/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1720371_8916.jpg


:hugs::cloud9:


----------



## violet 73

thanks for the updates , this is such long road ahead for you & i feel for you but you can see the improvements he is making , reading the updates made me cry , he looks very long lying in the crib , i can,t wait for the day when your updating us to say he is now at home & showing us pics of him in his crib .violet xxx


----------



## Hevz

Wow....he looks fab babe. Thanks for the updates:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sparkswillfly

Thanks for the update. He looks like he has grown so much. Bless him x


----------



## mummymadness

awwwwwwwwwwww look at them smiles .
Hes simply adorable .
And you are right you can see in the many years upcomming you will have trouble you can just tell by that cheeky look lol .
Iam so happy he is wearing clothes now hun , And i bet you super proud of your little man . xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx .


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Thank you for the updates! He's growing so much, and is so very, very handsome!!!!!

He's going to be trouble with a capital "T" :) And I think the name Lucky suits him :hugs:


----------



## louise1302

he is adorable xx


----------



## pinkmac85

thanks for the update!! he is such a cutie! talk about a lil fighter :hugs:


----------



## dippy dee

He is so cute and i agree you could quite have trouble on your hands hehe, congratulations on him being on cpap fingers crossed he will figure out how to get rid of it once and for all. Thoughts and prayers xx


----------



## nataliecn

Lovely update!! I can't believe how far he's come!! Such a big boy now!! :)


----------



## Faerie

Lakai is so amazing, and so cute to boot! :hugs:


----------



## March mummy

Wow, how different he looks now to te start, you still obviously have a long way to go with him, but things are defo going in the right direction for you. He is one true fighter just like his mum. Look after yourself and all will be well. :hugs:


----------



## Dani33

What a beautiful little guy, you must be soo proud!


----------



## nkbapbt

*Updates:*

Yes Im a bad momma why? Because it has taken me forever to update!! And so many new things have been going on!!

Sorry. *hangs head in shame*

First of all Lakai went from SiPap to CPap and they are taking about moving him to High Flow oxygen support tomorrow (here is what I have grasped about what this means...High Flow gives pressure in order to keep his lungs open and can give o2 if he needs it. Its nasal prongs, if you have seen anyone with an oxygen tank...its the face thing they wear.) I hope that makes sense, I am very tired and have had a VERY bad night. Nothing Lucky related, just life related.

Any how...

I had a great birthday yesterday, instead of going to see Lil' Wayne I decided that we should spend that money on buying things from IKEA for our home and Lakai's room. I just felt guilty spending money on myself when I knew we needed things for him. It's amazing how much my way of thinking and seeing things has changed. As I told my mom and Kyle, I use to be such a snob about what labels were on my clothing, what designer made my jeans and now? I could careless and I would rather buy the nice but cheaper clothes and spend the rest on our son or things for making our house a home.

I know as a teenager you are sort of allowed to be selfish in some ways, like you worry mostly about yourself, about the clothes you wear, buying silly things you don't really need. But as a parent your whole outlook changes. Its amazing and frankly I never thought it would happen to me.

I really had an eye opener on my birthday when I decided what I wanted to do instead of the concert, I truly had some deep insight into the person I was and to who I have become.

Now back to Lucky!

We have had the pleasure of having this terrific nurse Janlouise (I hope I have spelled that right, I have not seen it written any where yet!) who allowed us to "claim our baby". Which means..we were allowed to bathe him! We could back and forth on who was cuddling him and even his Grandma was able to cuddle with him. Which was lovely, I loved seeing them together.

She's awesome with him and he really responds well to her. Meaning his stats stabilize very nicely! If all goes well (which it will) Grandpa will hold him next, that is if the nurse who is on that day will allow it..some don't like Grandparents holding for some odd reason?!

It's been wonderful "claiming our baby", as weird as it sounds..until lately we really couldn't do much with him except take his temperature and change his stinky bum. Which was lovely, don't get me wrong. But it didn't exactly feeling like we were parenting, if that makes sense?

But now I can move him out of his crib myself, I can dress him, bathe him. I have learned all his "cues", like when he does and doesn't want his soother, when he needs to be repositioned, what helps to sooth him.

It's amazing how he reacts now to my voice and touch. Especially when I tickle his feet or kiss his hands. He smiles and I swear if he could..he would laugh or coo!

He still cannot cry like a typical baby, his voice is hoarse still. But he does sigh, hiccup and make an "ahhh" sound after well...pooping! hehe.

I still can't believe he is truly mine sometimes, he is just so perfect and just the mere sight of him makes my heart feel like it will explode from my chest with love. I am so proud of every step forward he has made, even the small ones. And while yes this was a huge roller coaster, there is nothing I would change about it. I know that there are things that have happened on this ride that in the future could be tough, but there is nothing anyone can throw at me that we cannot face and overcome.

On to less sappy stuff! =P

Some of the male (and female!) readers may not like this next part..but..I must say the human body is a very amazing thing...I make enough milk in a day to meet his exact feeding amounts for 24 hours. I think that's pretty cool. And before I had been told his feeds went up, I was making more..and didn't understand why, until they told me about the increase. You must admit to much info or not, that is cool.

I cannot wait to start breast feeding..mostly because I feel rob having our pregnancy cut short, so this is like our way of making up for it..the bonding experience.

Another very cool nurse we had was Jill, who is a Pittie owner..she rescued Hugo! More brownie points for her, and her hubby is on Hugabull...double score! Just had to mention that! hehe!

What else?

I am really tired..but I really want to say that he is now 5lbs! Bad momma again forgetting his weight, I will double check tomorrow! And confirm!! =)

I think that's all for now...I will post another update when he is on high flow.

Hopefully Gennifer can explain it better than I can..please?! =)

PS Zoe Janlouise remembered you, Raven and your son...she never cared for Raven, but she just loved you guys. She's a Kiwi lady...loud, outspoken...WONDERFUL! I want to bring her home with me. Anyways she told me to tell you hello. And asked how Raven's dad is?


Thank you to everyone who donated in honor of my birthday! The final totals were over $3000, most of it going to BC Children's Hospital...sorry Hug and Bully Buddies..I wish more had gone to you two..but thank you so much to everyone who made my birthday the best one yet!!! I truly know the best people ever! And have the bestest friends!!

Good night!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HUCKLEBERRY TOO! (one day late!)

*Latest Update:*

So what's new in Baby Batman's world you maybe asking?

Well other than today being his 90th day of life..NINETY days?! ALREADY?! Three months? WOW!

He is 5lbs 8.8oz

Plus he is the most amazing little funny man that I have ever met.

A few days ago he enjoyed his first cuddle ever with his Grandma (my mom!) and it went very well. It was only spur of the moment because I had to go pump (1st TMI) and the nurse said "Well why doesn't Grandma hold him for the time you are away". So she did. And it went very well. It was lovely to see my mom cuddling her grandson...something I sort of wonder if I would ever see.

Yesterday was his first day on Low Flow (nasal cannula) which I cannot seem to locate a good simple explanation on this works, so hopefully Genipher will jump in with her wisdom and explain..but here's my attempt. Its basically 100% oxygen delivered in cc's instead of before when it was measured in %'s. Right now he is on 100cc's however he is stating out high and not dipping below 95 on his oxygen saturation. His respiration rate is ranging from about 30 to 65. And his heart rate has settled into a nice normal rage, which is lovely since it was high.

Honestly? He is doing in my mind (and the doctors and nurse) better on Low Flow than on CPap, however there is a chance if they push him too soon, he could collapse and have a set back. Which would not be good at this point when we have come so far. I mean when he is put back on to CPap he is stating low, he has brady's and apnea...which he hasn't even had one dip or any A,B, D's on Low Flow.

Today he did even better on Low Flow, yesterday he was on for 4 hours and today he was on for 4.5 hours, and tomorrow we are hoping for 8 hours..and then 12...and then totally on Low Flow. If everything goes the way it has, that will be no problem!

So he also had his first MRI yesterday, which I will admit was a bit nerve wracking, however I felt very confident in the team who was caring for him. And off he went..Of course we had to wait until today to get the results...which were.....................................................................................................................................................................AWESOME!

It turns out that the Grade 4 bleed was actually a lesser Grade 3, which is still fairly severe however he has not had any of the major side affects that tend to cause the problems later in life, or I should say the major issues such as CP. The doctor was super pleased with the outcome and though he said he couldn't promise anything, you could clearly tell that he was a little thrilled that it was good news he was telling us.

So WOO HOO!

But only the future will tell us what Baby Batman has in store for us and himself. I have a strong feeling and have all along that he will do just fine.

Maybe I am naive, but I doubt it. My gut feelings have always backed me up and I have learned to trust them fully over my 30 years of life!

Well now what? I gave Lakai a Mohawk today...pictures below and in his many many many albums..sorry if I go overboard with the photos, I just cant help myself. He is amazing and every day he is here is a blessing. I truly just cannot get enough of him. And even with all the picture I take..none capture the beauty and awe which is him.

TMI time..on Monday we get to start of first breast feeding sessions. Which means pretty much he will start by learning to "latch on" onto a "dry breast" (so a freshly pumped breast) and then move on from there. Prems can have some issues with suck/swallow/breathing, but if you saw this little monkey "rooting" with his mouth open and sucking away on his soothie, you would see what we all do...a baby ready to start! And one who will succeed.

I think that is all for now...we are in the home stretch..which is scary and wonderful.

I am so peeved I

Stay tuned!

https://photos-d.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1790779_2402.jpg

First day on Low Flow

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1786878_3548.jpg


https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1786879_3886.jpg

Still on Low Flow (perm) at 30cc's of o2

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1794973_3845.jpg

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1794976_4459.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v1980/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1794977_4667.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2313/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1807476_6308.jpg

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2313/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1807479_6945.jpg

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2313/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1807482_7591.jpg

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2313/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1807483_7804.jpg

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2313/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1807484_8017.jpg


----------



## AubreyK80

hes a little fighter :) 

what a beautiful little baby boy , thank you so much for the update hun . Stay strong .


----------



## Jen&Freddie

I haven't read since New Years so i have had a good little catch up!! Lakai is absolutely gorgeous, and he looks fab in his little clothes!! In that last set of photos, he has the most beautiful smile, it looks so meaningful, if not a tad bit cheeky!!!
It is incredible how strong you and your family, and especially your little soldier have been. A real inspiration to anyone who has a preemie xx


----------



## sue08

love the pic of him smiling


----------



## AnnaBanana9

He is sooooo handsome in his little outfit! He's doing so well - what an inspiration he is, and you are!
:hugs:


----------



## lousielou

I'm so pleased he's getting on so well - he looks beautiful! :D


----------



## baby D

wow - what an amazing lil man you have got yourself there - so strong! And, mu goodness, what a change - he is looking wonderful - such a big boy. And i think you are right - he really does seem to be smiling xx 

Stay strong and thanks for the updates xxx


----------



## emzlouize

oh my god i have never read this b4 i herd about little lakai but never had chance to read it and i have jst sat and read the whole thing i am sat blubbering like a big baby

im so happy that lakai is a little fattie now and looks a picture of health u have been thru so much and are truly an inspiration to all xxxxx


----------



## Drazic<3

I haven't seen little Lakai's story until today either but i am so pleased to have done. What a beautiful little boy, with an inspitational, amazing mummy and daddy.

Thank you so much for sharing. Hope you are having a lovely Valentines day :hugs:


----------



## LuluBee

he's doing so well honey, I'm so so happy that everything is going so well for you. he really is a little fighter xx


----------



## VanWest

How is he doing ? I keep checking the thread for updates..


----------



## kellysays2u

Keep looking for updates. Lakai is such a strong and handsome little man. Anyone know how he is doing lately?


----------



## nkbapbt

Well not really..but Lakai is took his first breath of air without any sort of support today. All day and still going strong right now.

No more oxygen!

We had an amazing day today.

I went in after not seeing him yesterday (so hard!) because I was feeling sort of "off" stomach wise, in other words I was praying to a porcelain god for the better part of the day. Oh please I have talked about breastfeeding already...throwing up shouldn't bother you! Be warned now there will be more talk about breastfeeding later.

So I walked over to Lakai's crib and was stunned to see that his Low Flow nasal prongs were gone. Um..HELLO? The nurse casually mentions "oh they weren't staying in anyways so I took them off". I felt like saying "I know I have been saying that for like 10 days now!" But instead I texted Kyle to let him know what a smart son we had.

I quickly picked him up for a cuddle. Which prompted him to stay awake all afternoon. Which was something very new for him, normally he only wakes up for his feeds.

Then physio came by to assess him and he did awesome. I was so impressed at what he was able to do but only that, he willingness to do them. Before he was so cranky about being held, but today it was like this little happy light went off in him (one of many lights) and he thought that being handled like that was a ok. The therapist did things like put the blanket over his head to test his reaction and he tried to pull it off but clearly couldn't because he is corrected 4 days old.

I will interject here that his corrected age is now 5 days old and this test that he had was from 34 weeks preterm to 4 months corrected.

She also placed him on his stomach with his head flat on the bed while I stood on the opposite side and talked to him, he lifted up his head and turned it to the side I was on. Both ways. I don't know if I just have not been around a lot of very very young newborns..but none of the babies in the NICU are doing this. And even our nurse was like "wow". But then again he has been doing push up's on my chest while we do kangaroo care or skin-to-skin cuddles for weeks now. Especially when he is ready to "play" and wants to see me.

The physiotherapist had no issues with him, she said his legs were maybe a little stiff but it was because he liked to hold them bent and not a worry. She thought he was doing great developmentally.

Awesome!

Though...not to toot my own horn, but I sort of figured.

So after she left I tried breastfeeding him. I tried without the shield this time, just to see. And he latched the first try and actually ate almost a full feed! Without any problems. He did dip but it was because the nurse would not listen to me when I said that he had really gotten a lot (if you are a mom you know what I mean by you can just tell by your breast how much the baby ate..) and she over fed him.

We have our Feeding Study on Monday...but I have this feeling that it will be fine.

He did have his VCU to see how his kidney's are functioning basically to see if he has any reflux, which he does. His urine does mildly reflux back into his kidneys on his left side..which is odd now that I think about it. Why? Because it seems that everything that is "off" is on his left side...from his head bleed, to his bad eye...to this.

Hmm.

Its only stage 2 reflux and shouldn't ever be a problem again. But will be watched.

It looks also like his ROP in his left eye is getting better, there is no plus disease and the "popcorn" has gone away. They will check again next week. I just keep thinking what if the doctor hadn't waffled on her decision to operate the last time they checked his eyes? He could have had laser eye surgery and be reintubated for probably nothing. I am glad she second guessed herself and I really admire her for doing so.

Plus it sounds like if he does not need surgery and the feeding study goes well..........we could be transferred next week to Lions Gate Hospital. Which leaves me with mixed emotions. But I think it will be easier to get over the feeding issue so much quicker because I could go for every single one. And not be an hour away. Which makes it so hard to do where he is, unless I live at the hospital. And while I do love it there...I don't want to slum around there like a bum! =P

Sleeping on the family lounge couches!

Also today...Lakai's Grandpa got to hold him for the first time ever. You could see the tears welling up in his eyes when I put him in his arms. I waffled a little about it being a good idea because he just came off all his oxygen, but he did very well. He started to dip towards the end but Kyle took over and all was well.

So that was very exciting and nice for everyone, especially Lakai and his Grandpa!

On other news.

Another micro preemie at the NICU just did awesome in his PDA surgery, Chance. So thats totally great! He is such a little fighter. I have a feeling he will do just great in life. Its just getting past these next few months. But he can do it, he has wonderful parents.

I think thats all for now!

Thanks for all the support like always everyone!

Lots of love, Nic and Lakai!


----------



## nkbapbt

So as I mentioned in my last update Lakai had a swallow test in order to see if he was aspirating liquid into his lungs from oral feedings. Well he is and so much so that he needed a g-tube placed.

A g-tube is:

A gastric feeding tube, or "G-tube", is a tube inserted through a small incision in the abdomen into the stomach and is used for long-term enteral nutrition. The most common type is the percutaneous endoscopic gastronomy (PEG) tube. It is placed endoscopically: the patient is sedated, and an endoscope is passed through the mouth and esophagus into the stomach. The position of the endoscope can be visualized on the outside of the patient's abdomen because it contains a powerful light source. A needle is inserted through the abdomen, visualized within the stomach by the endoscope, and a suture passed through the needle is grasped by the endoscope and pulled up through the esophagus. The suture is then tied to the end of the PEG tube that will be external, and pulled back down through the esophagus, stomach, and out through the abdominal wall. The insertion takes about 20 minutes. The tube is kept within the stomach either by a balloon on its tip (which can be deflated) or by a retention dome which is wider than the tract of the tube.

Gastric tubes are suitable for long-term use; they last about six months, and can be replaced through an existing passage without an additional endoscopic procedure. The G-tube is useful where there is difficulty with swallowing because of neurological or anatomic disorders (stroke, esophageal atresia, tracheoesophageal fistula), and to avoid the risk of aspiration pneumonia. It is also used when patients are malnourished and cannot take enough food by mouth to maintain their weight, such as with mitochondrial disease.

It seems that because of his PDA (What a PDA is surgery which left his vocal paralyzed (open) that is the reason he is aspirating. Which can and should get better in months. If it's not that causing it, it could just be he is preemie and having to learn to swallow properly will take him a few extra months..or even weeks.

They will do the swallow (feeding study) again in two months to reassess him. If he passes they will remove the g-tube. For now though...it means he should be coming home at most in 2-3 weeks. Basically once the g-tube site heals and he is tolerating full feeds via the g-tube.

I am upset that we will not be able to breast feed yet, but we will get there. It may just take a little longer. Which seems to be his thing, he does everything at his own pace. So in time we will get there. I think once his voice comes back...and his paralyzed vocal cord gets better, that we will start to make some progress.

So last night he had the surgery for both his g-tube placement and his left eye laser surgery. He was not the typical case that would require the surgery but the doctor felt they would do it just in case. Both went well. We were shocked that they happened because the doctors first told us it would be weeks of waiting for the g-tube surgery. So thats awesome it happened to quickly, it means he will be home that much sooner!

I think thats all for now.

His intubation and extubation went off without a hitch, which was the scariest thing for us because of his past problems with tubes in his throat!

I will admit the g-tube is a little hard to get use too. Its like a plug on my son's stomach, but whatever he needs. I am sure by the time it's no longer needed..I will be use to it! =)

Take care everyone!


----------



## nkbapbt

Oh wait you already know!!

LAKAI HAMILTON KRAFT!! AKA LUCKY LAKAI!

Well we arrived at the hospital late in regards to our 12pm discharge time, but all was well. We basically had to stay around for some last minute loose ends and off we went. I thought I would be more upset leaving...but I won't lie, I wasn't. I was upset that I missed saying goodbye to people like Dr. Jenny, Cindy, Katherine, and JanLousie! Our favorite nurses.

Janlousie was our life saver, the nurse who kicked our butts into claiming our baby.

So basically we were free within a mere 30 mins, so we loaded Lakai up in his car seat and busted out of that joint!

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1956951_5133595.jpg

The car ride home was uneventful clearly...

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1956982_7996264.jpg

Once we got home it was business as usual...feeding time...meds time..everything went off with out a hitch. Kyle and I have our rolls already worked out. And its easy peasy!

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1956993_5223544.jpg

Jaeden LOVES him...she thinks its her new job in life to wash him every two seconds...trying to lick his face. She is so gentle and wonderful with him...I cannot express what an amazing dog she is! I know some of you know...but she has been ill lately. And we just found out that the needle aspiration shows the possibility of cancer after all. We are still waiting for further results!

Having him home has turned my such neat and tidy house upside down...which does not sit that well with me because I like things in order! hehe. But it will work itself out in time. I am thankfully not so anal about it that Im trying to change it all right now!

Last night..Lakai decided that 2am was a good time to play. So he stayed up for hours...Kyle finally took him and brought him back at one point, and I brought him into bed with me....YES I know. First of in my defense I am light sleeper, I don't move in my sleep and I rolled up a buffer receiving blanket between Lakai and I...So yes we cuddled in bed together. We are getting a co-sleeper ASAP.

I cant sleep any other way and neither can my cuddle monkey!

Having him home is WONDERFUL but it has made me realize all things we need for him!!

Like onesies, sleepers, clothing with snap fronts to make room for the g-tube.

A co-sleeper

Thick blankets

A Buddha wrap sling

Warm booties for going outside

Warm hats for outside

Toys!

Stuffed animals...like realistic animals like turtles, elephant, horse....so later I can teach him about them.

Blocks

Baby proofing stuff!

And a stroller!

That's about all for now! Sorry this was a short update!


----------



## nkbapbt

"Hi Nu Nu lets be friends..."

https://photos-g.pe.facebook.com/photos-pe-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1964878_8012037.jpg

"You smell ok kid...."

https://photos-h.pe.facebook.com/photos-pe-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1964879_7125952.jpg

"I _guess_ we can be friends.."

https://photos-e.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1974268_4815826.jpg

https://photos-d.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1974267_4505907.jpg

"Be verry verry quiet...there is a killer pit bull behind me...sleeping...must not wake the beast..."

https://photos-a.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1974272_798047.jpg

"TOO LATE"

https://photos-a.pe.facebook.com/photos-pe-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1964880_3768151.jpg

"Did you hear the one about the pit bull that ate the bab_...."

https://photos-d.pe.facebook.com/photos-pe-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1964883_7176087.jpg

"Just kidding kid...you are alright with me"

https://photos-h.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1974271_4536773.jpg

THE END

https://photos-f.ll.facebook.com/photos-ll-snc1/v2608/101/77/523391637/n523391637_1974269_7590151.jpg


----------



## VanWest

Welcome home Lakai!! I'm so happy for you guys, he is so beautiful! :) How much does he weigh now? Love the pictures :)


----------



## louise1302

well done to all of you...lakai is beautiful...what an amazing little boy.....so glad you have him home xxx


----------



## Faerie

Oh wow, congratulations to you all I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## elijahsmummy

Wow  So pleased he's home! Must feel great  xxx


----------



## lousielou

Oh gosh, I am so thrilled he's home with you! Congratulations hun! :D xx


----------



## mummymadness

awwww welcome home little man , You must all be very pleased . xxx .


----------



## Dani33

I am sooooo happy for your family! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## keelykat

welcome home! xx 

what an amazing story. xx


----------



## Samantha

As the mother of a 24 weeker too many many congratulations. It is certainly the best feeling in the world when you get your little one home.

I have followed your story from the start and I am so very very happy for you all. You can now start your life together as a proper family.

If I may say, without causing offence in any way, now is such an important time and catching an infection is very easy right now. Your dog looks lovely and appears to love your son alot, but I wonder where his tongue was just before he licked your little ones face. sorry, hope you dont take offence but dogs can carry alot of little infections and have a habit of licking their privates too !


----------



## nkbapbt

I actually didn't allow the dog to lick him...she did it mid picture taking. I agree its not good for him especially in the face/mouth!

Thankfully now she is scared of him. lol.

Thanks for the concern.


----------



## AnnaBanana9

Congratulations, and welcome home Lakai!!!! :hugs:
xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

So we have been home for about a month..well a month exactly today..yippe! But its been a long time coming and it has not been without it's up's and down's. Down's being that its very hard to SLEEP, not that I am complaining but Kyle is the one losing out the most. I stay up with Lakai till his last feeding is done at 1:30 am and then we go to what is called "bed" but mostly Lakai and Kyle sleep while I have on my new found mom ears, so I'm half awake and half not really asleep. Lakai is a noisy sleeper and when he isn't I start to freak out a little, wondering why he is so quiet. He typically sleeps from 1:30 am to about 4:30 am where Kyle gets up and takes him to the couch, where they both sleep..cute!

He eats every 3 hours after that, so basically there is 1.5 hours between each feed where we can do things. So not much gets done if it's just one of us awake. Kyle is still working from home which is an utter blessing while trying to sort out how to sleep. I am secretly dreading him going back to work full time. But I know sooner or later he will have too.

Oh how your life changes after a baby...I swore it wouldn't happen to us, but it did. There is NO time for 'us' anymore, we cannot have a date night or do anything alone together. Either because we are too tired or because there is no one else to help us. No one else knows how to run the feeding pump, and frankly neither of us know who we would even ask if there was someone to ask. But at some point we will need to figure something out because we can't just let our relationship dwindle otherwise Lakai will suffer if his parents cant get along! NOT to say we are fighting, we aren't remotely...but if you have no alone time...its bound to happen!

I am not complaining just stating the facts, the facts of being new parents! Eye opener indeed.

Lakai has had a few appointments, one his Grandma took us too which was with his pedi and the rest his Grandpa Kraft drove us too..who is going to be our new Grandparent Taxi =) as my parents are no longer able too due to health reasons...get better soon!

All of his appointments have gone really well.

We also had a review with the At Home program lady, Laura and we were approved, which is good because they will cover the cost of all of Lakai's medical supplies and equipment until he is 18 should he need it. But its also disheartening since it means he has enough special care and possibly special needs enough to warrant it. So its happy and sad that we were approved. I know it only was approved due to the gtube, so its a short term thing. They are not saying long term he has special care needs.

And they are certainly not saying he is special needs...the future will tell that.

I am a little shocked that so many people cannot believe the amount of appointments he has, but you cannot walk away from being born at 24 weeks..and 4 months in the hospital to a get out of jail free card! There is follow-up and we are so thankful for it. Not all of it is bad (pokes, needles and tests) most of it is actually just seeing where Lakai is at developmentally.

I have learned in this short little time being home that everyone wants to know "will he be ok long term?", I will just answer it here once and for all....we won't know until he is older, and like this whole roller coaster...if he isn't "ok" we will deal with it like we have dealt with everything else. I dont believe you go through something like this and walk away flawlessly. There is always something, be it little or be it huge...there is something to conquer outside of the hospital.

But I can update this...

So far Lakai is showing off developmentally he is tracking along the developmental chart extremely well. And while so many people say/know and so do we, that every baby is different and they will do their own thing at their own pace. It is something that the doctors do follow so it's haWrd to just ignore!

Right now he is tracking, he will social smile but its very random (he likes when you play with his mouth, like put toys on his lip, touch his mouth..), he is doing mini sit ups, sucks his hands/fingers sometimes, following dangling toys, sometimes responds to sounds by moving his head towards them, trying out new sounds like ahhh and cooing, he can hold his head very still and at a 45 degree angle, he likes tummy time and really likes to do it while on my chest so he can look right at my face.

Plus other things that lack of sleep is causing me to forget...opps!

What else? Well I am now typing one handed...feeding time at our zoo.

Lakai's dog Nu was diagnosed with Stage 1 cancer but it sounds like they will just remove the three (so far) lumps and she may be ok...fingers crossed.

I must say lack of sleep, lack of me or couple time aside...being a Mom is awesome and so rewarding. Every day he does some thing new, something amazing. Some days I cannot believe we made it this far...it seems like the hospital stay was a dream.

Its pretty amazing to be some else's reason to stop crying, to smile, to cuddle and snuggle with.

I would rather never sleep again than miss a moment with him =)

He is 9lbs 10 ozs by the way!!!

I think for now thats it...especially since typing with one hand is rough =)

PS Wubbanubs....are the best things ever!


----------



## nkbapbt

Its been to long, sorry I have not updated until now. But frankly? I didn't have too much to really say, I didn't think anyone would like to hear about Baby Batman's poops or if he did or did not spit up today..for the record if you ARE interested, he required a bath today after a big well..you know. And he did just spit up big time on his Dad. Which seems to be a trend, he saves them for his Dad I think! Other than this spit up though there hasn't been any really.

Yesterday was an intense morning..I was woken up by Kyle turning on the bedroom lights (he takes the 6am feeding shift and I stay up till 2:30am) and saying "I need you to get up, I pulled out his g-tube!" OMG what?! I guess Kyle in his sleepy state mistakenly got the attachment caught while attempting to change Lakai. And out popped his g-tube with the balloon still filled up..ouch. I then had to put it back in, but not before at 9am Kyle had to run to Shoppers to buy KY Jelly..to make it easier to slide it back into the VERY small stoma. I was not impressed. But it was an accident.

I did not like hurting my son though! Thankfully it all worked out. I got the tube back in, which took far more elbow grease than I would have thought. It took some force to push it back in, I was very careful though. However, there was mild swelling after everything (I think more from it coming out because the balloon is FAR bigger inflated and I put it back in deflated) but a little Tylenol cleared that up for today.

Lakai had his Feeding/Swallow Study on Friday, which went better than expected but still left us with our friendly g-tube in place so it could have been better. On his last one he aspirated as soon as he swallowed the barium and it was a very large amount. This time he did it randomly and it was a very tiny amount, but was still there.

He didn't do it at all on the soother trainer, which is basically a soother with a hole for liquid to be administered by syringe. But we cannot feed him that way.

It sounds like we will be going back in two months..I have a feeling by then we will be safe! I did however get the "ok" to keep breast feeding him (if you want to call it that) on a pre-pumped breast. Which is good in some ways..he is so interested in the breast. He loves it. But its frustrating too because it hurts my heart when he can't get what he wants from it either. At least he can still get comfort from it, tonight nothing could calm him down..so I tried it and boom! His little eyes rolled back and he was calm.

He is doing awesome developmentally maybe even a little advanced at some things. He is two months a few days now and he is doing these things....

Grabbing toys placed in his reach with direction
Moving them to his mouth with help (I guide them up there when he opens his mouth)
Pulling himself up or "standing" ALL the time
Jumping in his Jumperoo
Giggling
Smiling socially
Tracking faces all over the place
Tracking moving objects
Does mini sit ups and has for weeks now!
Holding his head steady for quiet long periods of time
Rolling from being on his side to back

And other things I cannot think of right now!

I think the nicest thing that happened lately would be him smiling! He has this wicked smile that lights up his whole face, it's his Dads smile for sure! (thankfully!!) I wish I could capture it on camera but everytime I get that little black box thing out..he just STARES at it and stops smiling!

Also I would say it was awfully nice of Dr. Jenny for sending Lakai five awesome books that are favorites of her son, Jack! Who also picked out a lovely stuffed duck for Lakai!

Lakai is also now wearing clothing sized 3-6 months..which means so much of newborn or 0 month sized clothing was never worn. Good reason to have more kids..hehe.

A not so cute thing Lakai is doing..Crying for mom! He is good with his Dad IF his dad has been holding him from the get go, so in the morning before I am awake. But if I wake up and hold Lakai..he will cry when his Dad holds him. Or he cries so I will pick him up, he has a very funny "pick me up" cry its very raspy and sounds like a rocker going "WWWWWWWWAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH" in a raspy rockerish voice..heavy metal rocker that is!

Poor Kyle..but there will be a time where he does something like that with me and wants his Dad, so I don't feel too sorry for him.

=P

I think thats about all for now..mostly because I am dead beat tired.

Take care...I promise to update sooner next time!


----------



## nkbapbt

A more current update...Lakai is now 5 months corrected and doing awesome! He is developing right on track, if not ahead in a few areas. We have been to many different doctors appointments and everyone is pleased!

He is just a joy! So here's some newer pictures!!

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/photos-ak-snc1/v3915/101/77/523391637/n523391637_2245833_1433391.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs117.snc1/4719_93742136637_523391637_2335997_1235811_n.jpg

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs092.snc1/5123_100303336637_523391637_2436081_6097970_n.jpg

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs149.snc1/5560_109807491637_523391637_2596517_5770522_n.jpg


----------



## kellysays2u

aww lakai is doing so well! And is ABSOLUTELY adorable! I always wondered how he was doing! So good to hear news about him!


----------



## jnall1965

Ahhh he is so loverly.

I think his smile says it all.


----------



## nkbapbt

jnall1965 said:


> Ahhh he is so loverly.
> 
> I think his smile says it all.

I agree...sometimes it's hard to believe he had such a rough start. He is the happiest baby I have ever known.



OT: He crawled for about a foot yesterday! :happydance: and :dohh: he is only 5 months! He is suppose to be behind in these things..did he not get that memo?!


----------



## louise1302

awww hes sounds like hes doing brilliantly, and hes adorabe well done to the 3 of you xxxx


----------



## CeliaM

Thanks for the update! So nice to hear such good news :) You and I were due around the same time, and I was at high risk for preterm labour. Thought I might meet you at Children's Hopital at one point! I've followed your struggles and triumphs knowing they could have been my own. 

Congrats on doing a fantastic job. What a sweet little blessing!


----------



## embojet

Glad to herar he is doing so well! xxx


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks so much ladies!!


----------



## bumpsmum

Nicola,

just spent morning reading this entire thread! WOW what a journey, baby batmat has come through so so much just think he'll soon be 1 and has accomplished the world already x :happydance:


----------



## nkbapbt

Wow! Thats a huge read! hehe. Thank you =) We are so proud of him.


----------



## wannabubba#4

OMG What a wonderul journal of your experiences.

I have just sat here and read through the entire thing (with a tear in my eye, a lump in my throat and also a bit of a crick in my neck now too lol ) and it was so wonderful. Well done to you for taking the time to record all his wonderful achievements and special moments. I am sure you'll will treasure this for ever.

I am so glad he is doing so well, and he is totally gorgeous. 

Many many congrats - I look forward to further updates!
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## tasha41

<3 Dropping some love off from me & Elyse <3

!!


----------



## nkbapbt

Thanks Tasha! 

I just wrote this huge reply...and I dont know what happened! BOO! Im just going to post some pics instead...hehe.

He is tasting little bits of purees now...of course feeding himself!!

https://photos-e.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs264.snc1/9116_133756211637_523391637_2941020_2632008_n.jpg

He is spoiled beyond belief...

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs264.snc1/9116_133756226637_523391637_2941022_2979562_n.jpg


He likes his monkey ball...

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs244.snc1/9116_132765441637_523391637_2929331_2451483_n.jpg

He has almost mastered sitting on his own...but he is still stiffening his legs when excited so we are working on it!

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs244.snc1/9116_132765556637_523391637_2929351_84093_n.jpg

(plus he likes ninjas!)

He has cut one bottom tooth...and never said BOO about it. He didnt fuss or cry...I only knew because I felt it when he was sucking on my fingers..

I bought him an amber teething necklace..I dont know if thats what works..but I LOVE it. Babies in necklaces are GREAT!

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs264.snc1/9116_132765576637_523391637_2929355_1020079_n.jpg

He almost (I stopped her) got kisses from his best friend...omg does he LOVE her..

https://photos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs244.snc1/9116_133675776637_523391637_2940262_491113_n.jpg


He painted some pictures..(I so suggest doing this with your little ones...sooo messy...sooo fun!)

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs181.snc1/6040_127021361637_523391637_2854169_2998923_n.jpg

He swung...

https://photos-d.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs161.snc1/6040_124529206637_523391637_2821635_8120419_n.jpg

He slept through his first concert....

https://photos-b.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs181.snc1/6040_120218671637_523391637_2754105_5800349_n.jpg

He hung out in his duck pool...well bath..hehe...it was hot...

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs181.snc1/6040_116179771637_523391637_2693407_4425830_n.jpg

He went to see the fishes...

https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs162.snc1/6080_113852016637_523391637_2663170_1112427_n.jpg


And the jellyfish...

https://photos-f.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs162.snc1/6080_113852051637_523391637_2663173_3964277_n.jpg

He also got a wonderful home coming present from our favorite doctor...Dr. Jenny....books and this cute duck her son, Jack picked out for him...

https://photos-h.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs021.snc1/3063_81535586637_523391637_2157919_707182_n.jpg


----------



## tasha41

Aww what sweet pictures! 

He looks stylin in those (BabyLegs??) & in his amber necklace!

And wooow does he ever have a collection of toys! I'm definitely feeling the itch to shop now.. lol.

Hope he is liking purees and that's going well! Elyse did a picture too, I'll take a photo sometime to share <3 

Hope you guys are having a nice weekend. The weather is beautiful here and I'm off to enjoy it. 

All my love!


----------



## pinkmac85

Love the pictures!!! 
WOW he has a TONNNNN of toys!! 
Im thinking of doing a picture with LeeAnne! What kind of paints did you use? Im afraid of LeeAnne eating the paint as everything goes in her mouth :dohh:


----------



## nkbapbt

pinkmac85 said:


> Love the pictures!!!
> WOW he has a TONNNNN of toys!!
> Im thinking of doing a picture with LeeAnne! What kind of paints did you use? Im afraid of LeeAnne eating the paint as everything goes in her mouth :dohh:

I used acrylics but if you think she will eat them like Lakai tried, just use non-toxic finger paints by Crayola! The colour wont be as rich, but you can be sure she will be ok if she eats them. Actually the acrylics are pretty safe too, but just make sure you get ones without lead clearly!!


Easy thing to do? Go to Micheals or any art supplies store and ask them what would be safe. They will tell you!! 
:thumbup:

Thanks so much for all the love ladies!!

I know he is spoiled, I won't lie...I buy him everything I see. I think he will have me wrapped around his finger when he is older...like he does now. :blush:


----------



## pinkmac85

:rofl: I was looking at the pictures again...and just now noticed he's in the picture with all the toys!! It's like a Where's Lakai book :rofl:


----------



## nkbapbt

pinkmac85 said:


> :rofl: I was looking at the pictures again...and just now noticed he's in the picture with all the toys!! It's like a Where's Lakai book :rofl:

YES best ever!!! LOL I totally did that on purpose too..hehe, I was going to move him around the mat and "hide" him but he was to interested in licking the mat. :dohh:


----------



## nkbapbt

One GREAT update I can give everyone....Lakai's cry is starting show real change. His voice is getting better. He is still raspy. But he is making very loud and real baby cries. I think his vocal cord is up to something good!


----------



## nkbapbt

Eating...yay!

https://photos-a.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs264.snc1/9116_138138956637_523391637_2998928_2122044_n.jpg


----------



## tasha41

What a sweetheart! His hands look huuuuge!! Don't know if it's the angle or if you're going to have a giant boy on your hands someday!!


----------



## pinkmac85

nkbapbt said:


> One GREAT update I can give everyone....Lakai's cry is starting show real change. His voice is getting better. He is still raspy. But he is making very loud and real baby cries. I think his vocal cord is up to something good!

Yayyyyy that's fantastic news!!!
You know what...had I never read your story on here and only saw pictures of Lakai I would have never known he was a premie!!! He seems to be doing SOOOOO well! I have heard that premies (especially ones born as early as miracle Lakai) can be delayed when it comes to reaching milestones? I swear Lakai just keeps going and going and going..is there anything he can't or doesn't do yet!?! Talk about a miracle child..I just love him, as does LeeAnne!


----------



## nkbapbt

tasha41 said:


> What a sweetheart! His hands look huuuuge!! Don't know if it's the angle or if you're going to have a giant boy on your hands someday!!

Nope..I doubt it was the angle...he has pretty big hands and FEET! Hobbit feet. The doctors predict he will be over 6 feet. Im in the 95th percentile and his dad..hehe..is in the 50th..so with my height...they say he will be tall!!

Who would have thought!

Starting out at 710grams and ending up over 6 feet!


----------



## nkbapbt

pinkmac85 said:


> nkbapbt said:
> 
> 
> One GREAT update I can give everyone....Lakai's cry is starting show real change. His voice is getting better. He is still raspy. But he is making very loud and real baby cries. I think his vocal cord is up to something good!
> 
> Yayyyyy that's fantastic news!!!
> You know what...had I never read your story on here and only saw pictures of Lakai I would have never known he was a premie!!! He seems to be doing SOOOOO well! I have heard that premies (especially ones born as early as miracle Lakai) can be delayed when it comes to reaching milestones? I swear Lakai just keeps going and going and going..is there anything he can't or doesn't do yet!?! Talk about a miracle child..I just love him, as does LeeAnne!Click to expand...

Awe thanks! Lakai love LeeAnne too! :hugs: Me too!

I hope he keeps reaching each milestone like he has been. But if in the future he does have delays we will deal with them. As long as he is here, happy and healthy, thats all that matters to me.

We were soo scared he wouldn't do anything, especially with his bad brain bleed. Its amazing how far he has come and will go. I have no doubt, and never did that he would be awesome!


----------



## nkbapbt

Just thought I would post an updated pic!

Lakai Feb 2011

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/180101_496466921637_523391637_6583579_8064227_n.jpg


----------



## sherryberry79

He is one handsome little dude!


----------

